# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Sms Sagita [Osado Maru, Maria]

## giorgos_249

*Ανοίγω ένα θέμα, για ένα εξαιρετικό ιαπωνικό σκαρί, που πωλείται επειδή θα αντικατασταθεί από νεότευκτο.

Το καράβι είναι κατασκευής 1988, έχει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων . Έχει μήκος 132 μέτρα, πλάτος 21 και χωρητικότητα 1500 επιβατών .

Από την εταιρεία του, τη SADO KISEN CAR FERRY , είχε προσπαθήσει κάποτε ο Περογιαννάκης, και είχε φτάσει κυριολεκτικά ένα βήμα πριν τις υπογραφές, να φέρει το KOSADO MARU, αλλά για άγνωστο λόγο έκαναν πίσω. 

Διαθέτει 2 πολύ όμορφα πλωριά μπαλκονάκια, και φαίνεται πολύ στιβαρό βαπόρι. Πωλείται διότι πρόκειται από το Μάρτιο του 2014 να αντικατασταθεί από νεότευκτο, των 126 μέτρων όμως.....

Σίγουρα ΕΑΝ αληθεύει οτι πρόκειται να το φέρει η GOLDEN STAR, πρόκειται να είναι ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ αναβάθμιση για τη Ραφήνα, και βιώσιμη για τους υπόλοιπους, αντίθετα με το Ιθάκη που ΔΕΝ ήταν αναβάθμιση και το ξέρουμε όλοι.

Γενικότερα μακάρι να έρθει, και ας το πάρει οποιοσδήποτε......

Φωτογραφίες του : http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1474471 http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...38&imo=8705747

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν Σήμερα ειναι ημερόπλοιο ή διαθέτει καμπίνες και  << ιαπωνικούς >>  κοιτώνες ;;*

----------


## Ilias 92

Με πρόλαβες Γιώργο,  μόλις έγραφα το κείμενο!!!
Ωραίο βαπόρι μακάρι να μας έρθει!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι φαίνεται στιβαρό βαπόρι. Το κλιμακωτό σβήσιμο των καταστρωμάτων στην πλώρη θυμίζει λίγο Superferry ΙΙ, τα συνεχή ανοίγματα στο πλάι θυμίζουν Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα, ενώ η πρύμνη φέρνει λίγο σε Ροδάνθη-Διαγόρας. 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο; Γιατί το έχουμε σίγουρο ότι αν οι Στεφάνου αγοράσουν το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα το δρομολογήσουν από Ραφήνα κι όχι ας πούμε για παράδειγμα από Πειραιά;;;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Απο οτι ειπαν οι ίδιοι σε συνεντεύξεις τους, από ότι έγραψε το ellinikiaktoploia.net, από ότι μαθαίνουμε από φήμες, προορίζεται για Ραφήνα. Τώρα το πως θα μπαίνει στο Γαύριο με  το βυθισμα του, είναι ζήτημα, εκτός αν δεν πιάνει ¶νδρο......Παντως στην Ανδρο δεν έχει θέμα διαστάσεων - από βύθισμα όμως το φοβάμαι λίγο....*

----------


## Apostolos

Σας παραθέτω τα particulars του πλοίου και μερικές φώτο του

img_366723_6741961_2.jpgimg_366723_6741961_6.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να προσθέσω μόνο στα στοιχεία που παραθέτει ο Απόστολος, ότι το πλοίο έχει μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 123 μέτρα, βύθισμα 5,2 μέτρα, εκτόπισμα 6.632 τόνους και φέρει δύο προπέλες σταθερού βήματος. Ξέρουμε αν το πλοίο διαθέτει διπύθμενο;;;

Για την ιστορία, το πλοίο που πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το Osado Maru (όπως μας αναφέρει ο giorgos_249) πρέπει να είναι το Kanda το οποίο ναυπηγείται αυτό το διάστημα στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο που χτίστηκε και το πρώτο.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Το κλιμακωτό σβήσιμο των καταστρωμάτων στην πλώρη θυμίζει λίγο Superferry ΙΙ, τα συνεχή ανοίγματα στο πλάι θυμίζουν Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα, ενώ η πρύμνη φέρνει λίγο σε Ροδάνθη-Διαγόρας.


Εγώ θα λεγα Αρκάδι σε σκαρί με ανοίγματα αλα Λισσός (το πνεύμα του θα μας κυνηγάει). Πάντως η καταγωγή του είναι που με ψιλοφοβίζει όσον αφορά τη μανούβρα και τα λιμάνια. Ξέρουμε χαρακτηριστικά; (τιμόνια, φορά προπέλας, μηχανών κλπ) Γιατί αν είναι κανα γαϊδούρι αλα Πρέβελης με τα γνωστά χαρακτηριστικά του καήκαμε ειδικά στα λιμάνια του ΡΑΤΜ το χειμώνα, χώρια των μετασκευών που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα χρειαστεί (άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία αλλά και θετικό συνάμα μια και σίγουρα όσο να ναι θα το αναβάθμιζε σημαντικά).

----------


## giorgos_249

> ..... και φέρει δύο προπέλες σταθερού βήματος. Ξέρουμε αν το πλοίο διαθέτει διπύθμενο;;;


*Κι ομως οταν το εψαχνα πηρε το ματι μου οτι δεν είναι τουμπαριστό το βαπόρι;;  Εισαι σίγουρος ;*

----------


## samurai

> Να προσθέσω μόνο στα στοιχεία που παραθέτει ο Απόστολος, ότι το πλοίο έχει μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 123 μέτρα, βύθισμα 5,2 μέτρα, εκτόπισμα 6.632 τόνους και φέρει δύο προπέλες σταθερού βήματος. Ξέρουμε αν το πλοίο διαθέτει διπύθμενο;;;
> 
> Για την ιστορία, το πλοίο που πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το Osado Maru (όπως μας αναφέρει ο giorgos_249) πρέπει να είναι το Kanda το οποίο ναυπηγείται αυτό το διάστημα στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο που χτίστηκε και το πρώτο.


Πράγματι το νέο πλοίο της Sado Kisen χτίζεται στα Kanda Shipbuilding Co., Ltd στη Hiroshima και θα λέγεται TOKIWA MARU. Θα είναι έτοιμο την ερχόμενη άνοιξη οπότε και θα αντικαταστήσει το OSADO MARU. Πιθανότατα να μην διαθέτει διπύθμενο καθώς είναι πλοίο του 1988. Θυμιθείτε τι έγινε και με το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ που ήταν το 1987.
 :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Η Sado Kissen μας εχει συνηθήσει σε ομορφα πλοία και η κατασκευή του νέου τους συνεχίζει την παράδοση αυτη. Σε ξένα site σχολίαζαν σαν το "νεο πλοιο με παλαιό design" Ποιος εχει άλλωστε πρόβλημα με αυτό; Η βασική διαφορά ειναι οτι το σχέδιο που μας έβαλε ο φιλος samurai εχει αλλαγή στα χρώματα της πλευράς κάτι που προσωπικα δεν μου αρέσει. Οσο αφορα για το Oosado Maru (ετσι γράφουν το ονομα του αρκετές φορες, αραγέ ειναι έτσι σωστο :Wink: , θεωρώ πως απο την φύση των δρομολογίων του και τις συνεχής προσεγγίσεις σε λιμάνια θα πρέπει να έχει ικανοποιητικές ελικτικές ικανότητες. Φυσικά ευχόμουν η Sado Kissen να μας πουλήσει κάποια στιγμή τα πανέμορφα της "OKESA MARU" και "KOGANE MARU" τα οποια θεωρώ μακράν τα ωραιότερα Ιαπωνικα Ε/Γ Ο/Γ που εχουν χτιστεί ποτέ. Οι ομοιώτητες με το Superferry II ειναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακές και θυμάμαι στον "Εφοπλιστή" πριν χρόνια που ειχε γίνει μια παρουσίαση τους υπήρχε η απορία αν ο Ιάπωνας σχεδιαστής είχε πάρει ώς ιδέα την μορφή του Superferry II.
Σας παραθέτω μερικές ακόμα φώτο των πανέμορφων και ναυτικά σχεδιασμένων πλοιων.

Oosado Maru
oosado maru.jpg

Okesa Maru
c0187696_659730.jpg

Kogane Maru
c0187696_1312429.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...sado-maru.html*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πραγματικά το άρθρο με ρίχνει απ' τα σύννεφα, καθώς οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου έχουν δώσει την υπόσχεσή τους ότι τα πλοία τους θα πραγματοποιούν όλες τις απαιτούμενες επισκευές και λοιπές εργασίες επί ελληνικού εδάφους! Μην ξεχνάμε πως όλα τα ποντοπόρα πλοία τους έρχονται για επισκευές στην Ελλάδα, ενώ το Superferry την αλλαγή βολβού την έκανε στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Πιστεύω να αποτελεί μία παροδική απερισκεψία και οι απαιτούμενες εργασίες να γίνουν στην πατρίδα μας που τόσο πολύ έχει ανάγκη αυτά τα χρήματα. Με το καλό να κλείσει η αγορά.

----------


## Giannis G.

Ακριβώς η αγορά *ΔΕΝ* εχει κλείσει ακόμη και δεν έχει ακουστει κάτι για μετασκευη στην Κίνα!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Πραγματικά το άρθρο με ρίχνει απ' τα σύννεφα, καθώς οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου έχουν δώσει την υπόσχεσή τους ότι τα πλοία τους θα πραγματοποιούν όλες τις απαιτούμενες επισκευές και λοιπές εργασίες επί ελληνικού εδάφους! Μην ξεχνάμε πως όλα τα ποντοπόρα πλοία τους έρχονται για επισκευές στην Ελλάδα, ενώ το Superferry την αλλαγή βολβού την έκανε στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Πιστεύω να αποτελεί μία παροδική απερισκεψία και οι απαιτούμενες εργασίες να γίνουν στην πατρίδα μας που τόσο πολύ έχει ανάγκη αυτά τα χρήματα. Με το καλό να κλείσει η αγορά.


*Ακριβως. Μπροστα ημασταν ολοι, στη συναντηση του nautilia.gr επανω στο SUPERFERRY, οποτε αυτη την πληροφορια περι κινας δεν την εμπιστεύομαι.....
*

----------


## Psarianos

Φίλε Γιώργο,οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες για όλους,αν στην Κίνα ή την Κορέα τους κάνουν την μετασκευή με πχ 100ευρώ και στην Ελλάδα τους ζητάνε 1000,θα σκεφτούν με το συναίσθημα ή με την τσέπη;Επιχειρηματίες/Εφοπλιστές είναι οι άνθρωποι,το ότι είχαν πεί κάτι κάποτε δέν σημαίνει ότι είναι συμβόλαιο προς την ''πατρίδα'' και τους φίλους του ναυτιλία :Surprised: 

Εδώ θα χρειαστεί μία ολόκληρη μετασκευή,δέν πρόκειται για δεξαμενισμό,συντήρηση,αλλαγή βολβού κλπ.Δέν φταίνε οι άνθρωποι άν η ναυπηγική μας βιομηχανία είναι ανύπαρκτη ή συνεχώς βυθίζεται μαζί με την χώρα.

Ας υπάρξει πάντως κάτι επίσημο για την αγορά του πλοίου και μετά θα έχουμε να συζητήσουμε πολλά :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## P@vlos

Το πλοίο θέλει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά για να γίνει αντάξιο και καλύτερο του φερρυ αρα και να το αντικαταστήσει στον βασικό κορμό της γραμμής. Και ακριβως επειδη καποιος που γνωρίζει καλά τους αδελφους στεφάνουν μου είχε πει ότι διαθετουν πολυ συγκεκριμενο ποσό για νεο πλοίο και δεν θελουν να το υπερβουν αυτο με βάζει και σε αμφιβολίες για την φήμη της αγοράς. Παντως αν οντως το πήραν θα ειναι πολυ λογικο να γινει η όποια γερή μετασκευή με εργατικά πολύ λιγότερα στην Κίνα παρά εδώ όπως ειπώθηκε...

----------


## capten4

Η υποθεση εχει τελειωσει κατα 99,9999 % Και θα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο εχει περασει -αυτος ειναι ο στοχος...εσωτερικα, προκειται να το αναλαβει πασιγνωστος designer... .Τωρα,  ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ κανουν και το πανε εξω...και δεν ειναι μονο οικονομικοι οι λογοι....οταν εδω φερνεις ενα βαπορι για μετασκευη, και οι εργατοπατερες του Περαματος ζητανε τα κερατα τους, η ενω το βαπορι ετοιμαζεται για την χ ημερομηνια,αρχιζουν απεργιες οι μαραγκοι, οι σωληναδες, οι χ, ψ, και της μανας τους, και βγαινει αργοτερα απο την ημερομηνια που πρεπει, χιλιες φορες εξω ,που δουλευουν σαν μυρμηγκια και φυσικα πιο φτηνα...για αυτους τους λογους αλλωστε πηγε απεναντι το ΠΡΙΝΣΕΣ Τ.   Ας συνελθουν πρωτα οι καρεκλοκενταυροι που φαγαν τον αγλεουρα με τα "κεκτημενα " τους, και βλεπουμε...

----------


## capten4

> Ακριβώς η αγορά *ΔΕΝ* εχει κλείσει ακόμη και δεν έχει ακουστει κάτι για μετασκευη στην Κίνα!!


μην παιρνεις ορκους !!....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν δεν κανω λαθος η αύριο η Δευτέρα-Τρίτη ανακοινώνεται η συμφωνια ;; (μην το παρετε ως δεδομενο - ερωτηση κανω) . Για να δούμε.... 

*

----------


## DOMUS

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΥ
ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΝΕΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ




Οι συμπατριώτες μας Αφοι Στεφάνου απέκτησαν, όπως καιρό τώρα αναζητούσαν και δεύτερο επιβατηγό πλοίο απο την Ιαπωνία,για να ταξιδεύει στα νερά μας,δίπλα στο ξακουστό πιά SUPERFERRY II.
Πρόκειται για  πλοίο που έχει ναυπηγηθεί το 1988,μήκους 131,91 μέτρων και όπως είναι σήμερα, μπορεί να μεταφέρει 1,525 επιβάτες και 190 ΙΧ αυτοκίνητα.
Η ταχύτητα του είναι 22,5 μίλλια, η δε υπηρεσιακή του 20μίλλια.
Το πλοίο έχει έλικες σταθερού βήματος, οπότε δεν έχει pitch
Η κατανάλωση περίπου πρέπει να έχει γύρω στα 180g/kWh (η ισχύς των μηχανών σε kW είναι γύρω στα 9930kW)
Το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Kanda Zosensho KK- Kawajiri και έχει ένα πλωριό προπελάκι.
Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με την απόφαση των πλοιοκτητών του, θα υποστεί ευρεία μετασκευή και μάλιστα οι εφοπλιστές μίλησαν για συνολική επένδυση 14 εκατ. δολλαρίων.
Προγραμματίζονται οι βασικές εργασίες να γίνουν στην Κίνα και οι υπόλοιπες στην Ελλάδα.
Το νέο πλοίο απο το 2014 θα ταξιδεύει στην γραμμή μας και αναμένεται να καλύψει επάξια τια μεταφορικές ανάγκες της γραμμής Ραφήνας- Ανδρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου.


Η μέχρι σήμερα εξυπηρέτηση της Ανδριώτικης εταιρείας με το άλλο πλοίο SUPERFERRY II,στην γραμμή μας,αποτελεί εγγύηση ότι και το νέο φέρρυ θα μας καλύψει,αλλά και θα αναβαθμίσει συνολικά την γραμμή,με πολλάπλά οφέλη για το σύνολο της οικονομίας και παραπέρα ανάπτυξης των νησιών μας.
Σας παρουσιάζουμε μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.


Καλορίζικο !




http://androssimera.blogspot.gr/2013...post_9192.html



Απο 
Το  blog ανδρός σημερα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μιας και θα μας επισκεφτεί, ας βάλουμε και μερικές φώτος από το πολύ ενδιαφέρον εσωτερικό του ! 

ΜΕΡΟΣ 1 : 

P1190679.jpg P1190705.jpg P1190692.jpg P1190672.jpg P1190681.jpg

Ακολουθεί 2ο μερος και πηγές των φωτογραφιών.... 
*

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΜΕΡΟΣ 2 : 

ntp00279_48603.jpgP1190694.jpgntp00279_26593.jpgP1190666.jpgntp00279_68737.jpg

ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ 3 ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕΣ ...*

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΜΕΡΟΣ 3 :* 

ntp00279_88099.jpg ntp00279_33576.jpg

*ΠΗΓΕΣ : 
1.* *http://brucepeter.blogspot.gr/2012/05/nigata-and-sado-island.html*
*2.* *http://www.mondialbroker.com/detail.taf?B=355016&K=BPS*

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο, με το καλό να μας έρθει .........(Να δουλέψει ο κοσμάκης .

----------


## DOMUS

Πολύ ωραίες η φωτογραφίες !
ξερει κανείς σχετικα με τα σχέδια των αδερφών Στέφανου;
Αντικατάστασης του super ferry η παράλληλη δρομολόγηση με τελικό προορισμό την Νάξο;

----------


## capten4

Ε ,δεν νομιζω οτι θα μας τα πουν !!...Το πλοιο εχει pitch παντως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνδιαφερον εσωτερικο.Θα μπορουσε μεσα να κρατηθουν αρκετα κομματια ως εχουν και να γινει μια μετασκευη αλα ιονιαν κινγκ/κουην ή σοφοκλης β./λευκα ορη

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

Παιδια με το καλο να μας ερθει ο βαπορας αλλα μηπως γνωριζει κανεις μονο 190 ιχ χωραει το πλοιο?

----------


## capten4

> Παιδια με το καλο να μας ερθει ο βαπορας αλλα μηπως γνωριζει κανεις μονο 190 ιχ χωραει το πλοιο?


190 ιχ +50 φορτηγα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα....τα διπλασια ιχ  περιπου θα βαζει...

----------


## Apostolos

Ας τους ζητήσουμε τουλάχιστο να μην χαλάσουν το υπέροχο αίθριο στο βωμό μερικών καμπινών!

----------


## aprovatianos

> Πολύ ωραίες η φωτογραφίες !
> ξερει κανείς σχετικα με τα σχέδια των αδερφών Στέφανου;
> Αντικατάστασης του super ferry η παράλληλη δρομολόγηση με τελικό προορισμό την Νάξο;


Μαλλον θα ειναι μαζι πατριωτη,καπαρωνουν τη γραμμη!! Με τοσο χρημα που θα πεσει παντως θα γινει κουκλα!!Αντε με το καλο!!

----------


## DOMUS

αυτο το βίντεο
 δείχνει λιγο γκαράζ απο το πλοίο!

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=p6Nwexj_TfI

----------


## ffyiannis

> αυτο το βίντεο
>  δείχνει λιγο γκαράζ απο το πλοίο!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=p6Nwexj_TfI


απίστευτοι ιάπωνες.και το πλήρωμα που είναι τυπικότατοι στην εργασία τους και με ευλάβεια καθοδηγούν τους οδηγούς αλλά και οι οδηγοί 
που ακολουθούν τις υποδείξεις τους κατά γράμμα.όπως εδώ δηλαδή :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Apostolos

Σπάνιο Ιαπωνικο πλοιο να εχει γκαραζ με ράμπες! Στην Ελλάδα με τις γνωστές παστοποιημενες φορτωσεις μας θα ξεπερνα τα 220 ΙΧ + τα φορτηγα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα για να το λέει αυτός, οπωσδήποτε κάτι θα ξέρει (???)

Μου είπε, να ξεχάσω το 2014, από 2015 και βλέπουμε..... Τώρα να τον πιστέψω, να μην τον πιστέψω..... Τι να πω, ένας απλός -και μη αρμόδιος- καραβοβαρεμένος είμαι.

----------


## goofy79

Από έγκυρη λοιπόν πηγή...άνοιξη 2014 παραδίνετε στο πλήρωμα που θα πάει για παραλαβή
(λογικό άλλωστε αφού τότε θα είναι έτοιμο το καινούριο τους πλοίο) . Οι σκέψεις μέχρι τώρα
είναι να έρθει Ελλάδα για μετασκευή , αν και ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρο. Και βέβαια πάμε , Θεού 
θέλοντος και εργατοπατέρων επιτρέποντος, για καλοκαίρι 2015 να προλάβει σεζόν.

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος αλλά ο Εφοπλιστής στο τεύχος Οκτωβρίου αναφέρει στην στήλη ΝΩΕ Express το βαπόρι ως ODESA MARU (σελ. 101, 102) και όχι ως OSADO MARU που το ξέρουμε εμείς. 
*Τι γίνεται, τόσο ελαφρά γράφουν ρε παιδιά;;*
Που είναι ο Πολεμικός Ανταποκριτής να διορθώνει τις κοτσάνες, Βίκτωρα!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Τι γίνεται, τόσο ελαφρά γράφουν ρε παιδιά;;*


Ο Εφοπλιστής κάνει αρκετά λάθη τώρα τελευταία, τον έχω πιάσει πολλές φορές...  Και στις ημερομηνίες ακόμη...  Συνήθως τις λέει πιο μπροστά απ' ότι έγιναν τα γεγονότα.   :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ελα να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν μηνύματα "καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο" τώρα...... 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σε ένα πλαίσιο αξιοπιστίας, υπευθυνότητας και εξέλιξης , η εταιρεία μας , αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή για τη χώρα και την Ακτοπλοία, επενδύει , με ίδια κεφάλαια, στην αγορα ενός ακόμα πλοίου, δημιουργώντας έτσι τα εχέγγυα για νέα δεδομένα στα ταξίδια σας.
Το νέο μας πλοίο, αφού προσαρμοσθεί με τις προδιαγραφές της εταιρείας μας και πληρεί όλους τους κανονισμούς της Eurosafe θα στολίζει τις Κυκλάδες και θα εξυπηρετεί τα νησιά μας....
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου είναι: Ολικό μήκος 131,9 μ. πλάτος 21 μ. βύθισμα 5,19 μ., ολική χωρητ. 5376 τον., δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 2300 επιβατών 350 Ι.Χ. και 40 φ/γ., θα διαθέτει καμπίνες επιβατών, σαλόνια διακεκριμμένης και οικονομικής θέσης, καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου, άνετους κοινόχρηστους χώρους, stabilizers και όλες τις απαραίτητες προυποθέσεις για ένα ασφαλές και άνετο ταξίδι όλο το χρόνο, ανεξάρτητα απο τις καιρικές συνθήκες.
Με την ευκαιρία θέλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε το επιβατηγό κοινό για την αποδοχή και την αγάπη που περιέβαλε την Golden Star Ferries σ’αυτά τα τρία χρόνια της ζωής της και να διαβεβαιώσουμε για τις προσπάθειες βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών που θα παρέχονται. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
Κείμενο των Αδελφών Στεφάνου, από το : 
http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...r-ferries.html

ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ! 

*

----------


## DOMUS

Καλο ριζικό να ειναι και καλοταξιδο!μπραβο στα αδέλφια Στέφανου για την νέα τους κίνηση!
Λιγο υπερβολή μου ακούγεται η χωρητικότητα των ιχ και φορτηγά αλλα θα τα δούμε ολα απο κοντα !
Περιμενουμε το νεο όνομα να γίνει με διαγωνισμό οπως είχαν πει τα αδέλφια Στέφανου σε παλαιότερη συνέντευξη.
Το πιο σημαντικό της όλης ανακοίνωσης πιστεύω πως ειναι τα ίδια κεφάλαια!!!!Λιγοι πια έχουν αυτές τις δυνατότητες!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πραγματι ο ιδιος ο κ Στεφάνου είχε γράψει, σε καποιο post στο facebook που εγώ είχα σχολιάσει, ότι το όνομα θα δοθεί από ψηφοφορία ! 

Μπράβο τους για την πρωτότυπη κίνηση ! Εκτος των άλλων είναι και η καλύτερη διαφήμιση....*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δεν είναι εντελώς πρωτότυπη η κίνησή τους αυτή, καθώς κάτι παρόμοιο σε μικρότερο βέβαια βαθμό είχε γίνει και με το νέο χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας στο Superferry II.

----------


## fredy13

Κατ'αρχας να ευχηθω κι εγω καλοριζικο το πλοιο και συγχαρητηρια στην οικογενια που το απεκτησε,προσφεροντας παραλληλα δουλέια στους δυσκολους καιρους που περναμε!Μπραβο επισης για τα λεφτα που απο την ΤΣΕΠΗ τους δινουν,χωρις να δανειζονται,κανοντας αυτο το εγχειριμα,να φανταζει στερεα δομημενο!
Αυτο που ειδα εγω φιλε domus και μου εκανε εντυπωση,ηταν ο αριθμος των 2300 επιβατων.Σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι σχεδον στα ιδια επιπεδα με το ΒΣ δηλος.Το κοιταξα λοιπον και οι χωριτικοτητες ειναι παραπλησιες.2400 το δηλος,2300 το osado.Αντιστοιχα τα αμαξια ειναι 430 και 350.Βαπορι 145μ το ενα,131μ το αλλο.Αυτο που θελω να πω δλδ ειναι πως τελικα δεν μοιαζει τοσο τρελο το νουμερο.
Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως ενα τετοιο πλοιο,σε μια γραμμη οπως της ΡΑΤΜ,λογικα θα πληξει τα υπολοιπα πλοια,συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ΣΦ2.
Αυτο λοιπον που προτεινω ειναι πως καλο θα ειναι να κανουμε ενα χρονο υπομονη και οταν με το καλο ερθει,να δουμε τοτε πως εχουν σκοπο οι πλοιοκτητες του να το χρησιμοποιησουν.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Με το καλό να έρθει το πλοίο. Σίγουρα είναι αναβάθμιση για την Α-Τ-Μ.

----------


## DOMUS

> Κατ'αρχας να ευχηθω κι εγω καλοριζικο το πλοιο και συγχαρητηρια στην οικογενια που το απεκτησε,προσφεροντας παραλληλα δουλέια στους δυσκολους καιρους που περναμε!Μπραβο επισης για τα λεφτα που απο την ΤΣΕΠΗ τους δινουν,χωρις να δανειζονται,κανοντας αυτο το εγχειριμα,να φανταζει στερεα δομημενο!
> Αυτο που ειδα εγω φιλε domus και μου εκανε εντυπωση,ηταν ο αριθμος των 2300 επιβατων.Σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι σχεδον στα ιδια επιπεδα με το ΒΣ δηλος.Το κοιταξα λοιπον και οι χωριτικοτητες ειναι παραπλησιες.2400 το δηλος,2300 το osado.Αντιστοιχα τα αμαξια ειναι 430 και 350.Βαπορι 145μ το ενα,131μ το αλλο.Αυτο που θελω να πω δλδ ειναι πως τελικα δεν μοιαζει τοσο τρελο το νουμερο.
> Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως ενα τετοιο πλοιο,σε μια γραμμη οπως της ΡΑΤΜ,λογικα θα πληξει τα υπολοιπα πλοια,συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ΣΦ2.
> Αυτο λοιπον που προτεινω ειναι πως καλο θα ειναι να κανουμε ενα χρονο υπομονη και οταν με το καλο ερθει,να δουμε τοτε πως εχουν σκοπο οι πλοιοκτητες του να το χρησιμοποιησουν.


Μακάρι το πλοιο με τις αλλαγές που θα γίνουν να εχει αυτή την χωρητικότητα αλλα στο post no 32 εχω ανεβάσει ένα βίντεο που δείχνει λιγο απο το γκαράζ του πλοίου και δεν δείχνει να εχει τόσο χώρο!
350 ιχ και 40 φορτηγά δεν παίρνει ούτε το θεολόγος με δυο ανεξάρτητα γκαράζ!

----------


## fredy13

> Μακάρι το πλοιο με τις αλλαγές που θα γίνουν να εχει αυτή την χωρητικότητα αλλα στο post no 32 εχω ανεβάσει ένα βίντεο που δείχνει λιγο απο το γκαράζ του πλοίου και δεν δείχνει να εχει τόσο χώρο!
> 350 ιχ και 40 φορτηγά δεν παίρνει ούτε το θεολόγος με δυο ανεξάρτητα γκαράζ!


Κοιτωντας το ποστ #20 (δικο σου) και λαμβανοντας υποψην τις αναγκες της γραμμης,υποθετω πως καποιο λαθος πρεπει να εχει γινει.Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων,δεν λεω πως το λαθος ειναι του Γιωργου ποστ#39!
Αν δεν προκειτε για λαθος,τοτε ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως θα χρησιμοποιηθει!Δεν μπορω να φανταστω δλδ πως το δηλος που αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα και ειναι παροπλισμενο 7-8 μηνες το χρονο,ενω το osado θα μπορει το χειμωνα να βγαζει τα εξοδα του σε μια αγορα οπως της Ραφηνας,που ειναι πιο μικρη απο αυτη του Πειραια.
Αλλα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω,υπομονη.Ο καιρος θα δειξει.Και ας ευχηθουμε ολοι να ειναι καλοταξιδο και να παει καλα!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αν δεν προκειτε για λαθος,τοτε ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως θα χρησιμοποιηθει!Δεν μπορω να φανταστω δλδ πως το δηλος που αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα και ειναι παροπλισμενο 7-8 μηνες το χρονο,ενω το osado θα μπορει το χειμωνα να βγαζει τα εξοδα του σε μια αγορα οπως της Ραφηνας,που ειναι πιο μικρη απο αυτη του Πειραια.
> Αλλα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω,υπομονη.Ο καιρος θα δειξει.Και ας ευχηθουμε ολοι να ειναι καλοταξιδο και να παει καλα!


*
Μα το Δήλος έχει τη διπλάσια κατανάλωση απ αυτό ! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά του, και όχι το γκαράζ !*

----------


## capten4

Το βαπορι, ετσι οπως θα γινει με το καλο, δεν θα εχει σχεση με τα τωρινα δεδομενα σε ολους τους τομεις..

----------


## aprovatianos

Kαλοριζικο και απο εμενα!!!!Τους αξιζουν πραγματικα τα καλυτερα,γιατι ειναι καλα παιδια,και οχι αυτο που θα περιμενες απο ανθρωπους αυτης της οικονομικης επιφανειας!! Παντα επιτυχιες και καλα κερδη απο το βαπορι!!

----------


## fredy13

> *
> Μα το Δήλος έχει τη διπλάσια κατανάλωση απ αυτό ! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά του, και όχι το γκαράζ !*


Κατ'αρχας να ξεκαθαρισω(μια ακομη φορα) πως επειδη δεν ειμαι ναυτικος,δεν εχω και τις καταλληλες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα των καταναλωσεων(μεταξυ πολλων αλλων).Απο την αλλη ο λογος που αν ισχυουν αυτα τα μεγεθη,αυτοι οι αριθμοι,εγω εκπλησομαι,ειναι κατι που διαβασα τις προαλλες στο θεμα της Αριαδνης και δεν ειχα σκεφτει στο παρελθον:το θεμα του πληρωματος.Αν τα υπολοιπα πλοια της γραμμης εχουν χειμερινο πρωτοκολο στους Χ επιβατες και αυτο εδω εχει Χ+500,τοτε δεν θα χρειαζεται και περισσοτερο πληρωμα?ή αυτο ισχυει περισσοτερο για πλοια που κανουν νυχτερινα δρομολογια(βλεπε καμπινες)?
Ρωταω ωστε να μαθαινω και ελπιζω να μην γινομαι φορτικος.Και για να μην θεωρηθω "φιλος"καποιας ανταγωνιστριας εταιριας,ο οποιος θελει να γρουσουζεψει το πλοιο,ξεκαθαριζω πως κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει!  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Με το καλό να έρθει.Τώρα για τη χωρητικότητα του πλοίου άποψη μου ότι οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου γνωρίζουν ότι το ΣΦΙΙ κάποια στιγμή θα αποσυρθεί (δεν λέω τώρα) και ετοιμάζουν από τώρα που ευνοούν οι αγορές(με μετρητά της τσέπης και όχι τράπεζας) τον αντικαταστάτη.Απλά κατ εμέ!!!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Kαλοριζικο και απο εμενα!!!!Τους αξιζουν πραγματικα τα καλυτερα,γιατι ειναι καλα παιδια,και οχι αυτο που θα περιμενες απο ανθρωπους αυτης της οικονομικης επιφανειας!! Παντα επιτυχιες και καλα κερδη απο το βαπορι!!


Ακριβώς Μιχάλη μου, είναι πραγματικά καλά και- προπαντώς- πολύ απλά παιδιά, τηρουμένης της οικονομικής τους επιφάνειας.   
Καλορίζικο λοιπόν να είναι το βαπόρι, με το καλό να έρθει στην Ελλάδα και όλα να πάνε καλά με τη μετασκευή του.  Είναι πάντα ωραίο να βλέπεις τέτοιες κινήσεις στην Ελλάδα της οικονομικής κρίσης...

----------


## Takerman

> *ΜΕΡΟΣ 2 : 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149083Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149086Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149082Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149084Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149087
> 
> ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ 3 ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕΣ ...*


Off topic:
Να έχεις φάει καμιά φασολάδα και να πας για ύπνο στη τέταρτη φωτό.   :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες του n@utilia.gr η ονομασία του νεοτευκτου πλοίου θα επιλεχθεί κατόπιν δημόσιας ψηφοφορίας που θα τεθεί προς το κοινο,μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας www.goldenstarferries.gr.
Αρχικά θα προταθούν υποψήφια ονόματα απο τα οποία η εταιρεία θα επιλέξει τέσσερα απο αυτα.
Στη συνέχεια η εταιρεία θα θέσει στην διάθεση του κοινού την επιλογή του ονόματος του νεότευκτου πλοίου μέσω δημόσιας ψηφοφορίας που θα αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα της www.goldenstarferries.gr.
Μια κίνηση που δείχνει την εμπιστοσύνη της εταιρείας προς το κοινό,που εδώ και 2 χρόνια την στηρίζει και εκτιμά τις υψηλές υπηρεσίες που συνεχίζει να προσφέρει,σε μια δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο που περνάει η χώρα μας και που εχει πλήξει ιδιαίτερα τον τομέα της Ακτοπλοΐας.
Εμείς απο την πλευρά μας αυτο που ευχόμαστε είναι καλη επιτυχία προς την golden star ferries,καλά ταξίδια να έχει το νεότευκτο στολίδι της και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος να είναι πάντα προστάτης του.

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Ε, όχι και νεότευκτο! Το 2018 θα είναι 30 ετών! Τελοσπάντων καλοτάξιδο να είναι και ελπίζω να είμαι ανάμεσα στους πρώτους τυχερούς επιβάτες.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αν κατά μέσο όρο και υπό ευνοϊκές συνθήκες ένα βαπόρι είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο στην Ελλάδα μέχρι τα 45 έτσι όπως έχουν πάει τα πράγματα, τότε μια 20ετία την έχει καθαρή.Μπορείς να το πεις και ''νεότευκτο''. :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## nerohitis

σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες το πλοίο θα ονομαστεί ΑΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ. ΑΝΔΡΟΥ.
(λίγο χιούμορ δεν βλάπτει)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Off topic:
> Να έχεις φάει καμιά φασολάδα και να πας για ύπνο στη τέταρτη φωτό.


Αυτό το γιαπωνέζικο "σύστημα" με τους κοιτώνες (dormitories) κ τα στρώματα κάτω είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα κ είναι απορίας άξιο πώς δεν έχει υιοθετηθεί στην Ευρώπη γενικά. Ειδικά γιά την Ελλάδα όμως επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου εάν θα πετύχαινε. Με την καφρίλα που κυριαρχεί όλα θα ήταν μπάχαλο σε τέτοιο χώρο. Εδώ ο άλλος παίρνει καμπίνα,ξαπλώνει με τα παπούτσια κ τα σκουπίζει με την κουβέρτα...
Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά θα ξηλωθούν στην μετασκευή.

----------


## Takerman

> Αυτό το γιαπωνέζικο "σύστημα" με τους κοιτώνες (dormitories) κ τα στρώματα κάτω είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα κ είναι απορίας άξιο πώς δεν έχει υιοθετηθεί στην Ευρώπη γενικά. Ειδικά γιά την Ελλάδα όμως επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου εάν θα πετύχαινε. Με την καφρίλα που κυριαρχεί όλα θα ήταν μπάχαλο σε τέτοιο χώρο. Εδώ ο άλλος παίρνει καμπίνα,ξαπλώνει με τα παπούτσια κ τα σκουπίζει με την κουβέρτα...
> Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά θα ξηλωθούν στην μετασκευή.


Πολύ καλύτερο σε "πολιτισμένα" κράτη. Όχι για εμάς. Από την άλλη και εφαρμόσιμο να ήταν, θα έχαναν έσοδα οι ναυτιλιακές από τις καμπίνες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ καλύτερο σε "πολιτισμένα" κράτη. Όχι για εμάς. Από την άλλη και εφαρμόσιμο να ήταν, θα έχαναν έσοδα οι ναυτιλιακές από τις καμπίνες.


Eίναι κ αυτό που λες γιά τις ναυτιλιακές. Από την άλλη ο Ιάπωνας πχ κοιτάζει να γλυτώσει έξοδα με την τοποθέτηση μηχανών πώλησης προμαγειρευμένου φαγητού άρα μειώνει το πλήρωμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παντως αν θυμάμαι καλά το Καντια και το Ρέθυμνο είχαν υπνωτηρια. Αν το Osado Maru δουλέψει σαν ημερόπλοιο δεν τα χρειάζεται.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αυτό το γιαπωνέζικο "σύστημα" με τους κοιτώνες (dormitories) κ τα στρώματα κάτω είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα κ είναι απορίας άξιο πώς δεν έχει υιοθετηθεί στην Ευρώπη γενικά. Ειδικά γιά την Ελλάδα όμως επιτρέψτε μου να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου εάν θα πετύχαινε. Με την καφρίλα που κυριαρχεί όλα θα ήταν μπάχαλο σε τέτοιο χώρο. Εδώ ο άλλος παίρνει καμπίνα,ξαπλώνει με τα παπούτσια κ τα σκουπίζει με την κουβέρτα...
> Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά θα ξηλωθούν στην μετασκευή.


*Το καλυτερο ειναι να μπουν αεροπορικα καθισματα, περιορισμενα ομως απο αυτο το ειδος , τετοια ωστε να ανοιγει ενα πραγμα κατω απο τα ποδια και να ξαπλωνει το καθισμα εντελως πισω, ωστε να γινεται ενα κανονικο κρεβατι. Κατι σαν το πρωην NORMAN LEADER που ακύρωσε η LD LINES και θα ολοκληρωθεί με το όνομα NOVA STAR. Δειτε τι ειδος αεροπορικων καθισματων εννοω : 

200.jpg 

Να μπουνε λιγα απο αυτα και πολλα κανονικα αεροπορικα......*

----------


## capten4

Καλες αποψεις, αλλα....μαλλον δεν θα μας ρωτησει αυτος που θα το διακοσμισει.....γιατι τυγχανει και να ειναι Ονομα...

----------


## Eng

Σιγουρα θα ειναι Ονομα, οπως και εχει δειξει η δουλεια που εγινε στο SFII. Παρολα αυτα η τοποθετηση του Βικτωρ ηταν στο θεμα Πολιτισμου μεταξυ Ιαπωνιας και Ελλαδας. Τωρα οσο για τα στανταρ της Ευρωπης αμφιβάλλω να ταιριαζε το συστημα "dormitory" μιας και εκει στη Ευρωπη εχουν μαθει τη χλιδη και την ανεση. 
Φαινεται να ειναι μια καλη κινηση και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Καλες αποψεις, αλλα....μαλλον δεν θα μας ρωτησει αυτος που θα το διακοσμισει.....γιατι τυγχανει και να ειναι Ονομα...


Αν εννοείς τον κ. Μολυνδρή πιστεύω να μην ακολουθήσει τις στενόχωρες διαρρυθμίσεις που εφαρμόστηκαν στο στόλο της Blue Star Ferries!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καλες αποψεις, αλλα....μαλλον δεν θα μας ρωτησει αυτος που θα το διακοσμισει.....γιατι τυγχανει και να ειναι Ονομα...


*
Kι ομως ξερεις κατι ; Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι οσο "ονομα" και να ειναι δεν μπορει να κανει ο,τι θελει μεσα στο πλοιο. Θα κανει ο,τι του ζητησουν να κανει απο πλευρας χωρων. Γιατι κουμάντο δεν κάνει ο αρχιτέκτων που θα ασχοληθεί, αλλα ο εργοδότης, αυτος του ζηταει να φτιαξει πχ 3 σαλονια, 2 αιθουσες αεροπορικων, 4 bar κτλπ.... Δε νομιζω οτι ο Στεφάνου έχει αυτή τη φιλοσοφία, οτι <<δε θα ρωτησω - θα κανω κι αμα τους αρεσει >>... Και πριν δωσει τις εντολες, η κατα την κατασκευη του εσωτερικου πιο σωστα - οταν θα ζηταει απο τον αρχιτεκτονα <<να κανεις εκεινο, να κανεις το αλλο >> , θα λαβει υποψιν και με τι ικανοποιείται ο κόσμος, κρίνοντας απο οσα βλεπει σε αλλα πλοια να ικανοποιουν τον κοσμο - αλλα και απο σχόλια που κάνει ο κόσμος προς αυτόν σχετικα με τα σαλονια του σουπερφερρυ η οχι μονο. Ο ιδιος εχει δείξει κατα καιρούς πως ο,τι του πουν καλοπροαίρετα, και ειναι σωστο, το δέχεται, και καλα κανει. Παρε παράδειγμα το κίτρινο στο φουγάρο του σουπερφερρυ που το υιοθετησανε απο αυτα που γραφαμε στο forum τοτε.. Οποτε ας κανουμε εδω κανενα σχολιο σχετικα με το τι αρεσει στον καθενα μας, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα σοβαρα σχολια λαμβανονται υποψιν - ασχετα αν καποια δε θα υλοποιηθουν....


*

----------


## DOMUS

Αφου ακουνε οι αδελφοί Στέφανου ας βάλουνε  και μπουζούκια οπως στο Θεοσκεπαστη ετσι λιγο να διαφέρει πλέον το πλοιο απο ολα τα συνηθισμένα!
Και αν εχει και πρωινό δρομολόγιο απο Μύκονο ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πολύ καλά θα κάνουν (είτε ...ακούνε είτε δεν ακούνε) οι πλοιοκτήτες καθώς και ο αρχιτέκτονας - ναυπηγός - διακοσμητής του πλοίου να πράξουν τα αυτονόητα, να μην ρωτήσουν δηλαδή ημάς τους ταπεινούς και καταφρονεμένους για το πως θέλουν να το μετασκευάσουν - διακοσμήσουν (δικό τους είναι, ότι θέλουν το κάνουν). Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί και το δικαίωμα του καθενός μελλοντικού επιβάτη ή και απλού παρατηρητή - καραβολάτρη να εκφράσει την γνώμη του (καλή, κακή, υπερβολική ή ρεαλιστική) για το πως θα ήθελε να δει το πλοίο όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες μετασκευής του.

Διαφορετικά, ας κλειδωθεί το παρόν θέμα και ας αρκεστούμε εις τας επισήμας (!!!) ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας του για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια (στο περίπου).

----------


## capten4

Αλιμονο !! ιδεες και σκεψεις εχουμε ολοι !! και μερικοι και πολυ καλες . Απλα το ειπα γιατι ο,τι εχει καποιος στο μυαλο να σχεδιασει , θα το κανει !! παντως εχουμε πολυ καλους αρχιτεκτονες...Γεωργανας, Μολυνδρης, Κατζουρακης κ.α.... τα ΔΗΛΟΣ -ΠΑΤΜΟΣ. ειναι Μολυνδρης Εχω την εντυπωση-χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος, διορθωστε με- οτι στα ΠΑΡΟΣ ΝΑΞΟΣ απλα συμμετειχε......το ιθακη το ψιλοδιαμορφωσε ο Γεωργανας-τον οποιο θεωρω κορυφη-, για αυτο και εχει νομιζω καλυτερη εσωτερικη φιλοσοφια απο τα αδελφακια του....

----------


## capten4

> *
> Kι ομως ξερεις κατι ; Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι οσο "ονομα" και να ειναι δεν μπορει να κανει ο,τι θελει μεσα στο πλοιο. Θα κανει ο,τι του ζητησουν να κανει απο πλευρας χωρων. Γιατι κουμάντο δεν κάνει ο αρχιτέκτων που θα ασχοληθεί, αλλα ο εργοδότης, αυτος του ζηταει να φτιαξει πχ 3 σαλονια, 2 αιθουσες αεροπορικων, 4 bar κτλπ.... Δε νομιζω οτι ο Στεφάνου έχει αυτή τη φιλοσοφία, οτι <<δε θα ρωτησω - θα κανω κι αμα τους αρεσει >>... Και πριν δωσει τις εντολες, η κατα την κατασκευη του εσωτερικου πιο σωστα - οταν θα ζηταει απο τον αρχιτεκτονα <<να κανεις εκεινο, να κανεις το αλλο >> , θα λαβει υποψιν και με τι ικανοποιείται ο κόσμος, κρίνοντας απο οσα βλεπει σε αλλα πλοια να ικανοποιουν τον κοσμο - αλλα και απο σχόλια που κάνει ο κόσμος προς αυτόν σχετικα με τα σαλονια του σουπερφερρυ η οχι μονο. Ο ιδιος εχει δείξει κατα καιρούς πως ο,τι του πουν καλοπροαίρετα, και ειναι σωστο, το δέχεται, και καλα κανει. Παρε παράδειγμα το κίτρινο στο φουγάρο του σουπερφερρυ που το υιοθετησανε απο αυτα που γραφαμε στο forum τοτε.. Οποτε ας κανουμε εδω κανενα σχολιο σχετικα με το τι αρεσει στον καθενα μας, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα σοβαρα σχολια λαμβανονται υποψιν - ασχετα αν καποια δε θα υλοποιηθουν....
> 
> 
> *


 Το κιτρινο φουγαρο στην πισω πλευρα της τσιμινιερας Ενας πηγε και το ειπε στους πλοικτητες την ιδια βραδια που το αγορασαν, στο σαλονι του πλοιου στην ραφηνα...και νομιζω δικαιωθηκε !!Ενας....

----------


## aprovatianos

> Το κιτρινο φουγαρο στην πισω πλευρα της τσιμινιερας Ενας πηγε και το ειπε στους πλοικτητες την ιδια βραδια που το αγορασαν, στο σαλονι του πλοιου στην ραφηνα...και νομιζω δικαιωθηκε !!Ενας....


Τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμυδια?? Εχεις παντως καλο γουστο φιλε capten4....!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παντως αν θυμάμαι καλά το Καντια και το Ρέθυμνο είχαν υπνωτηρια. Αν το Osado Maru δουλέψει σαν ημερόπλοιο δεν τα χρειάζεται.


Nτορμίτες όπως λέμε ναυτικά, είχαν αυτά που λες αλλά κ τα περισσότερα του Ευθυμιάδη. Αλλά κ  κάποια Superfast είχαν ή έχουν. Ταξίδεψα κάποτε με το SFXII από Ηράκλειο,όμως τους είχε κλειδωμένους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Το καλυτερο ειναι να μπουν αεροπορικα καθισματα, περιορισμενα ομως απο αυτο το ειδος , τετοια ωστε να ανοιγει ενα πραγμα κατω απο τα ποδια και να ξαπλωνει το καθισμα εντελως πισω, ωστε να γινεται ενα κανονικο κρεβατι. Κατι σαν το πρωην NORMAN LEADER που ακύρωσε η LD LINES και θα ολοκληρωθεί με το όνομα NOVA STAR. Δειτε τι ειδος αεροπορικων καθισματων εννοω : 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149608 
> 
> Να μπουνε λιγα απο αυτα και πολλα κανονικα αεροπορικα......*


Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα αλλά δεν νομίζω να εφαρμοστεί εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σιγουρα θα ειναι Ονομα, οπως και εχει δειξει η δουλεια που εγινε στο SFII. Παρολα αυτα η τοποθετηση του Βικτωρ ηταν στο θεμα Πολιτισμου μεταξυ Ιαπωνιας και Ελλαδας. Τωρα οσο για τα στανταρ της Ευρωπης αμφιβάλλω να ταιριαζε το συστημα "dormitory" μιας και εκει στη Ευρωπη εχουν μαθει τη χλιδη και την ανεση. 
> Φαινεται να ειναι μια καλη κινηση και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.


Τα γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια εδώ κ χρόνια έχουν χλιδή κ άνεση απλώς είναι διαφορετικής αισθητικής από την Ευρώπη. Τα dormitories που έχουν,είναι όπως στην φωτό πολιτισμένα όχι όπως στον παλιό καιρό που σε κάποιες "αίθουσες" στοιβάζανε ανθρώπους τον έναν πάνω  στον άλλο. Κάτι άλλο που δεν υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη είναι τα πτυσσόμενα "εντοιχισμένα" κρεβάτια. Γενικά στην Ιαπωνία σε πολύωρα ταξίδια δεν υπάρχει αυτό που ξέρουμε εδώ (φαντάζομαι κ αλλού στην Μεσόγειο) να παίρνεις κατάστρωμα ή σαλόνι...Όλοι έχουν  συγκεκριμένο κατάλυμα από απλό στρώμα μέχρι καμπίνες japanese ή western style γι'αυτό την νύχτα δεν κυκλοφορεί κανείς στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Αν δεν κοιμούνται οι πιό κυριλέ από αυτούς μπορεί να ακούνε κλασική μουσική στο ανάλογο σαλόνι... :Surprised:

----------


## vacondios

Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι ύστερα από μεγάλο διάστημα απουσίας. Ένα νέο πλοίο έρχεται στη Ραφήνα, ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε ούτε πως θα μετονομαστεί προφανώς για να αντικαταστήσει το Superferry II που ως γνωστό έχει κατασκευαστεί το 1974 και στο μάταιο τούτο κόσμο τίποτα δεν διαρκεί εσαεί. Έχει γίνει πολύς λόγος για τις προπέλες του Osado Maru ότι δε διαθέτουν controllable pitch (μεταβλητό βήμα). Οι προπέλες όλων των σύγχρονων πλοίων του Αιγαίου (όλων των blue star ferries, των "παλατιών" της Minoan, των "Νήσος Μύκονος" και "Χίος" και πολλών ακόμα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος διαθέτουν controllable pitch κάτι που τους αυξάνει τη δυνατότητα ευελιξίας. Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: Έχει συμβεί ποτέ στην ιστορία των μετασκευών πλοίων σε πλοίο με προπέλες σταθερού pitch να τοποθετηθούν άλλοι άξονες και προπέλες μεταβλητού pitch και αυτό να έχει επιτυχία? Ή το pitch είναι αδιάρρηκτα συνδεμένο με τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό του πλοίου και τον τρόπο περιστροφής των αξόνων και δεν αλλάζει?

----------


## vacondios

*Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι τουμπαριστό, δηλαδή δεν διαθέτει αναστρεφόμενους κινητήρες. Το 1988 που κατασκευάστηκε η αναστροφή κινητήρων ήταν ήδη παρωχημένο σύστημα. Προφανώς στη μετάδοση παρεμβάλλεται κάποιου είδους ρεβέρσα. Σιγά μην έφερναν οι Στεφάνου τουμπαριστό πλοίο.*

----------


## Apostolos

Τα χουμε κάνει λίγο σαλάτα. Τουμπαριστό ή όχι, με Pitch η με ρεβέρσες. Εχει καταντήσει η κουβέντα ανιερή και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο που ανακυκλώνουμε την κουβέντα μας στο ίδιο θέμα συνέχεια! Ας έρθει το βαπόρι εδώ, να ευχόμαστε να γίνει η μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα και τα χρηματάκια που θα δώσουν οι Στεφάνουν να πάνε σε ελληνικά χέρια και όχι κινέζικα και το κομματόσκυλα να αφήσουν να γίνει μια σωστή μετασκευή στον χρόνο που πρέπει. Οι άνθρωποι ειναι σοβαροί και δεν νομίζουν να δαπανήσουν ένα τέτοιο ποσό χωρις μελέτη. Εχουν τον καπτα-Κώστα στο τιμόνι του γραφείου και δέν νομίζω να αφήσουν ένα πλοίο να έρθει στην γραμμή χωρίς να έχει τα κατάλληλα χαρακτηριστηκα ώστε να πετύχει! Ας παρακαλέσουμε τους Στεφάνου όμως μέσω του Νίκου Μαρούλη να μας αφήσουν να παρακολουθήσουμε την πορεία της μετασκευής του πλοίου ώστε να χαρούμε και εμεις για το βαπόρι τους σαν να ήταν δικό μας! Μιάς που μας παρακολουθούν ας τους δώσουμε μερικές καλές ιδέες που θα κάνουν και αυτό το πλοίο μοναδικό!

----------


## vacondios

> Τα χουμε κάνει λίγο σαλάτα. Τουμπαριστό ή όχι, με Pitch η με ρεβέρσες. Εχει καταντήσει η κουβέντα ανιερή και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο που ανακυκλώνουμε την κουβέντα μας στο ίδιο θέμα συνέχεια! Ας έρθει το βαπόρι εδώ, να ευχόμαστε να γίνει η μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα και τα χρηματάκια που θα δώσουν οι Στεφάνουν να πάνε σε ελληνικά χέρια και όχι κινέζικα και το κομματόσκυλα να αφήσουν να γίνει μια σωστή μετασκευή στον χρόνο που πρέπει. Οι άνθρωποι ειναι σοβαροί και δεν νομίζουν να δαπανήσουν ένα τέτοιο ποσό χωρις μελέτη. Εχουν τον καπτα-Κώστα στο τιμόνι του γραφείου


 Εγώ έθεσα ένα ερώτημα συγκεκριμένο τεχνικής φύσεως το οποίο δεν έχει καλυφθεί: "Έχει συμβεί ποτέ στην ιστορία των μετασκευών πλοίων σε πλοίο με προπέλες σταθερού pitch να τοποθετηθούν άλλοι άξονες και προπέλες μεταβλητού pitch και αυτό να έχει επιτυχία?" Σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα απαντώνται με συγκεκριμένα απαντήματα και όχι σχόλια και αοριστολογίες. Τώρα εάν κάποιος είναι αδαής από τεχνικά θέματα και του φαίνονται ανιαρά πρέπει να σέβεται το γεγονός ότι στο forum έχουν δικαίωμα να συμμετέχουν και μηχανικοί οι οποίοι αρέσκονται σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις και έχουν δικαίωμα να εκφράζουν ελεύθερα απόψεις περί οτιδήποτε ζητήματος επιθυμούν σεβόμενοι τους κανόνες του ευπρεπούς διαλόγου. Τώρα για τον τόπο μετασκευής του το ζήτημα δεν είναι να ευχόμαστε ούτε να δεούμαστε. Όλοι κι εσύ κι εγώ και οι Στεφάνου και ο Τζώρτζης θέλουμε η δουλειά να γίνει στην Ελλάδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι εάν είναι εφικτό να γίνει στη σημερινή Ελλάδα με το συγκεκριμένο badget. Και κανένας δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει τα σπασμένα αλλονών και να αναλάβει το κόστος εξυγίανσης των ναυπηγείων με συνέπεια την οικονομική πανωλεθρία του ίδιου και της εταιρίας του μόνο και μόνο για τη μετασκευή ενός πλοίου. Ως γνωστό σήμερα ο χώρος που χτίστηκε εκ του μηδενός το "Νήσος Μύκονος" δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το πώς ήταν το έτος 2005. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το χώρο που χτίστηκε το "Νήσος Χίος" Δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι πάρα πολλές εργασίες όσο γίνεται πιο πολλές θα πραγματοποιηθούν στην Ελλάδα αλλά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δουλειάς θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Κίνα. *Δυστυχώς!*

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει θέμα ΚΑΙ για αυτό αρκει να τα ψάξεις! Ανακυκλώνουμε συνέχεια μια κουβέντα που δέν εχει νόημα
Οι ερωτήσεις τήθονται στους ειδικους στο ανάλογο θέμα, εδώ πιθανων να λάβεις απάντηση απο αρκετούς που δεν έχουν την κατάρτηση. Τα θέματα της ακτοπλοϊας δεν τα παρακολουθουν όλοι που ίσως έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις...

----------


## Takerman

Δύο βίντεο του πλοίου από την Ιαπωνία. Αρκετά όμορφο πλοίο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tg7RrBLnEk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF3trI8FpnQ

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και αυτό το βίντεάκι δείχει καλούτσικα πράγματα. Με μια καλή μετασκευούλα μπορεί να γίνει πολύ όμορφο. Μου αρέσει αρκετά. Θεωρώ βέβαιη τη δημιουργία πλωριών μπαλκονιών αλά ΣΦ2.
http://youtu.be/oabUoOv3erA

----------


## rafina-lines

Άλλο ένα πολύ όμορφο video για το νέο μας πλοίο...   :Smile:   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37GCT...ature=youtu.be

Νομίζω αυτό πρέπει να είναι από το γκαράζ του ίδιου πλοίου...  Εσείς τι λέτε, παιδιά??   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F76CtHF9y9Q

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από βίντεο υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες, πχ αυτό δείχνει ολους τους εσωτερικους χωρους : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLBnyD0XYd8 

Αυτο δειχνει το ανω καταστρωμα : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45idPQRTJgk

Και οχι μονο....
*

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις απο τα βιντεο:
Το πλοίο έχει stern thruster, το πλωριό αν δουλευει φουλ δεν ειναι και κάτι εξαιρετικό,
Εχει προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος,
Βίντσια της πρύμης με κοπλερ αέρα (σαν του Μυτιλήνη, Νaikai βλέπεις),
Ο Γιαπωνέζος μπάρμπας μανούβρες ναυτικές δεν κάνει άρα δεν μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε κάτι απ τις προπελιές για το πως σβουρίζει η πρύμη,
Το γκαράζ ειναι άνετο και μεγάλο και σε καλή κατάσταση.
Τα μάγουλα της πλώρης θα λένε τραγουδάκια δυνατά με τα κύματα,
Γενικά το πλοίο δεν ειναι το κλασσικό παρατημένο γιαπωνέζικο που πάει για σκότωμα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πως θα θέλατε να ονομάζεται το νέο πλοίο της *Golden Star Ferries**;;;

Γράψε την ιδέα σου στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο!!!

*http://www.goldenstarferries.gr/NewShipPromo.php

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Oμορφο σκαρι!!! Καλοριζικο και καλοταξιδο!!!

...και επειδη αδημονω να το δω με την φορεσια της Golden Star Ferries ...ειπα να ριξω κανα δυο πινελιες...  ιδου  πως το φανταστηκα...

_Golden   Star Andros.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON έκανες πάλι τα μαγικά του.Ρίξε κ μπαλκόνια στον καθρέφτη :Fat: .
Γιά το όνομα ενίσταμαι κύριε Πρόεδρε! Πρέπει να ψάξουμε γιά κάτι πιό Ελληνοπρεπές.

----------


## thanos75

> _Oμορφο σκαρι!!! Καλοριζικο και καλοταξιδο!!!
> 
> ...και επειδη αδημονω να το δω με την φορεσια της Golden Star Ferries ...ειπα να ριξω κανα δυο πινελιες... ιδου πως το φανταστηκα...
> 
> _Golden   Star Andros.jpg


Ομορφιές Γιώργο....Μακάρι κάποιοι να τα βλέπουν και να παίρνουν ιδέες :Fat:  Ωραίο και το ονοματάκι "Golden star Andros", έμμεσα έδωσες και την ιδέα σου, αν και προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μην υπάρχει αυτό το GOlden star στην αρχή στο οποιοδήποτε όνομα δοθεί τελικά

----------


## rafina-lines

Πολύ όμορφο, Απόλλων, πραγματικά!!!  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!   :Smile: 

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το μπλε να μην κατεβαίνει στην πρύμνη, αλλά να συνεχίζει ευθεία, κι ας καλύψει και το τμήμα του πρυμνιού ρεμέτζου.  Τα τρία τελευταία ανοιχτά παράθυρα δλδ.

Όσον αφορά το όνομα που θα πάρει, το έχω πει και στην εταιρία, το έχω ψηφίσει κιόλας, για να συνεχίσει και η παράδοση, προτιμώ το (σκέτο) SUPERFERRY.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πολύ όμορφο, Απόλλων, πραγματικά!!!  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!  
> 
> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το μπλε να μην κατεβαίνει στην πρύμνη, αλλά να συνεχίζει ευθεία, κι ας καλύψει και το τμήμα του πρυμνιού ρεμέτζου.  Τα τρία τελευταία ανοιχτά παράθυρα δλδ.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το όνομα που θα πάρει, το έχω πει και στην εταιρία, το έχω ψηφίσει κιόλας, για να συνεχίσει και η παράδοση, προτιμώ το (σκέτο) SUPERFERRY.


_
 Για να το δουμε και  με την προτιμηση του φιλου rafina-lines!!!

_SUPERFERRY.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

> _
>  Για να το δουμε και  με την προτιμηση του φιλου rafina-lines!!!
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150621


Καλά, τώρα με άφησες άφωνο, φίλε μου!!! Τι να πω!!! Πραγματικά είσαι απίθανος!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  Το καλύτερο δώρο για τα Χριστούγεννα!!!  :Smile:  Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς φανταζόμουν...!!! Λοιπόν, φίλε μου, σε περιμένω για κέρασμα στη Ραφήνα!!! Όταν είσαι κατά δω, ρίξε κάνα σήμα και πάμε για καμιά πίτσα ή ό,τι άλλο τραβάει η όρεξή σου!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε ό,τι αφορά το όνομα ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τα Golden κ τα Super. Ψάξτε κάτι το Ελληνικό. Εγώ έχω επιλέξει ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ από το εκκλησάκι στον βράχο στον Όρμο της Χώρας. Νομίζω καλύπτει κ τον κόσμο των άλλων νησιών που θα πιάνει το βαπόρι.

----------


## rafina-lines

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ υπάρχει. Είναι ένα ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ ναυλωμένο στην Ισπανία..  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

Μιας και μου αρεσε παντα η αναφορα ονοματος πλοιου σε νησι θα ελεγα: SUPERFERRY ANDROS, μιας και το προσονυμιο "Νησος" παραπέμπει στη Hellenic.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ υπάρχει. Είναι ένα ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ ναυλωμένο στην Ισπανία..


Με Μάλτα σημαία κ δεν το βλέπω να γυρίζει πίσω. Εναλλακτικά ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ που είναι η προστάτιδα του νησιού. Παιδιά τα ξενόγλωσσα να τα αποφεύγουμε :Fat: .

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Κάβο Ντόρο (Cavo Doro) ηχεί ευχάριστα στα αυτιά μου.
Το Superferry Andros μου φαίνεται ως το επικρατέστερο. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω τοπωνύμια των νησιών ούτε προσωπικότητες που έχουν βγάλει για να προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο.
Το ελληνικό όμως όνομα Βίκτωρα φαίνατε πιο γερασμένο και από πλευράς μάρκετινγκ είναι πιο βαρύ και δύσχρηστο.
Κακά τα ψέματα το ξένο όνομα και χρόνια κόβει και εντυπωσιάζει τον κόσμο που δεν ξέρει πολλά πολλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON έκανες πάλι τα μαγικά του.Ρίξε κ μπαλκόνια στον καθρέφτη.
> Γιά το όνομα ενίσταμαι κύριε Πρόεδρε! Πρέπει να ψάξουμε γιά κάτι πιό Ελληνοπρεπές.


_ Και μπαλκονια στον καθρεφτη για τον  φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!

_PANAGIA THALASSINI.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Και μπαλκονια στον καθρεφτη για τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!
> 
> _PANAGIA THALASSINI.jpg


Α, τώρα μάλιστα! Αν κ πιστεύω ότι από τις περαντζάδες κάτι θα κλείσουν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Κάβο Ντόρο (Cavo Doro) ηχεί ευχάριστα στα αυτιά μου.
> Το Superferry Andros μου φαίνεται ως το επικρατέστερο. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω τοπωνύμια των νησιών ούτε προσωπικότητες που έχουν βγάλει για να προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο.
> Το ελληνικό όμως όνομα Βίκτωρα φαίνατε πιο γερασμένο και από πλευράς μάρκετινγκ είναι πιο βαρύ και δύσχρηστο.
> Κακά τα ψέματα το ξένο όνομα και χρόνια κόβει και εντυπωσιάζει τον κόσμο που δεν ξέρει πολλά πολλά.


Κάβο Ντόρο δεν θα ηχεί ευχάριστα σε εκείνους που δεν τα πάνε καλά με την θάλασσα.
Προσωπικότητες τι να πώ.¶νδρος ο πρώτος οικιστής του νησιού κ είναι το ίδιο το όνομα του νησιού; Ή ο μυθικός Ανδρεύς; Από τοπωνύμια η αρχαία Παλαιόπολις; Δεν τα βλέπω...
Καλό είναι το μάρκετινγκ αυτό καθεαυτό αλλά στην ακτοπλοϊα βασικό ρόλο παίζουν η ποιότητα του καραβιού κ της εταιρείας.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν εταιρείες που δίνουν ελληνικά ονόματα κ δεν νομίζω να το έχουν μετανοιώσει. Από το λατρεμένο μας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μέχρι το λιγότερο πιασάρικα ονόματα της ΑΝΜΕΖ ή το ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ που με το καλό θα το ξαναδούμε.
Η επιδρομή των Αγγλικών είναι σκόπιμη κ φταίμε εμείς που την αναπαράγουμε κ φυσικά ένα όνομα σε αυτή την γλώσσα κατάντησε να ακούγεται πιό εύηχο στον κόσμο.Πριν λίγα χρόνια πήγα εκδρομή στα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της Κάτω Ιταλίας. Επισκεφθήκαμε τον δήμαρχο της περιοχής κ θέσαμε το ζήτημα της διάσωσης του ιδιώματος των κατοίκων (Γκρεκάνικα) κ η απάντηση του Ιταλού ξέρεις ποιά ήταν; "Εδώ κινδυνεύουν τα Ιταλικά από τα Αγγλικά..."  Κ δεν είχε αδικο. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## thanos75

> _
> Για να το δουμε και με την προτιμηση του φιλου rafina-lines!!!
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150621


Ακόμα καλύτερο έτσι...είχες δίκιο ¶ρη.  Όσο για το όνομα...ακόμα το σκέφτομαι.  Πάντως σκεφτόμουν πως ενώ έχουν υπάρξει αρκετά καράβια με το προσωνύμιο IONIAN δεν έχουν υπάρξει τόσα με το αντίστοιχο AEGEAN.  Επομένως κάτι που να αναδεικνύει γενικότερα την ομορφιά του Αιγαίου.  Εξάλλου δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αν θα είναι στην Ανδροτηνομυκονία

----------


## gpap2006

Επειδή το brandname SUPERFERRY είναι πολύ ισχυρό στη γραμμή εδώ και 21 χρόνια, βλέπω πιθανό να το ονομάζουν SUPERFERRY ANDROS αν και προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## vacondios

Εγώ ψήφισα "Golden Star ¶νδρος"

----------


## vacondios

> Μιας και μου αρεσε παντα η αναφορα ονοματος πλοιου σε νησι θα ελεγα: SUPERFERRY ANDROS, μιας και το προσονυμιο "Νησος" παραπέμπει στη Hellenic.


Kαι το superferry+όνομα νησιού παραπέμπει σε δύο πλοία που είχαν παραγγελθεί από το Γεράσιμο Στρίντζη τα οποία μετονομάστηκαν πριν καν σαλπάρουν για το παρθενικό τους ταξίδι. Ένα πλοίο είχε καθελκυστεί στην DSME, στην Κορέα με το όνομα "Superferry Ιθάκη" και το άλλο είχε καθελκυστεί στο Σκαραμαγκά με το όνομα "Superferry Χίος"

----------


## vacondios

> Κάβο Ντόρο δεν θα ηχεί ευχάριστα σε εκείνους που δεν τα πάνε καλά με την θάλασσα.


Και πού νά 'ξερες πως ακούγεται στους συγγενείς των 28 θυμάτων του ναυαγίου του Ανδριώτικου πλοίου που συνέβη στις 23 Φεβρουαρίου 1983 στην ομώνυμη περιοχή.

----------


## vacondios

Πάντως όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι το όνομα θα πρέπει να παραπέμπει *στο νησί του Κουτέλη, του Καραγιάννη, του Ιωάννη της Χρυσάνθης του Πέτρου του Νικολάου και πολλών ακόμα Γουλανδρήδων, του Θερμιώτη , του Ζαρμπή, του Αντώνη του Αλκιβιάδη και του Επαμεινώνδα Εμπειρίκου και φυσικά των Στεφάνου.*

----------


## avvachrist

Ψηφίζω Superferry Andros!!! Και συνεχίζει το όνομα του προκατόχου του και το εκσυγχρονίζει και τιμά και το νησί των πλοιοκτητών κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν θα ηθελα ουτε συνθετικα που παραπεμπουν στο ονομα της εταιρειας ουτε Νησος, ουτε Superferry.

Απλα και λιτα ονοματα θα του ταιραιζαν. Απο μενα Ανδρος ή Αιγαιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πού νά 'ξερες πως ακούγεται στους συγγενείς των 28 θυμάτων του ναυαγίου του Ανδριώτικου πλοίου που συνέβη στις 23 Φεβρουαρίου 1983 στην ομώνυμη περιοχή.


Aν δεν είμαι από το νησί σας το ξέρω πολύ καλά.Παρεμπιπτόντως, εκείνη την τραγική νύχτα υπηρετούσα σαν τηλεγραφητής σε σταθμό του ΠΝ κ ήμουν στην βάρδια που πήρε το SOS...
Όσο γιά το όνομα αν διάβασες τα έχω βάλει με εκείνους που επιμένουν σε Super κ σε Golden :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## vacondios

> Όσο γιά το όνομα αν διάβασες τα έχω βάλει με εκείνους που επιμένουν σε Super κ σε Golden.


Όταν τα "βάζεις" με κάποιους και διαφωνείς εκθέτεις επιχειρήματα. Οι δυό συλλαβές του ονόματος "¶νδρος" είναι λίγες. Εγώ διαφωνώ ότι το "Νήσος ¶νδρος" παραπέμπει στη Hellenic διότι εκτός από τα 3 γνωστά "Νήσος ...." της Hellenic υπάρχει το "Νήσος Κεφαλλονιά", το "Νήσος Ανάφη", το "Νήσος Δήλος", το "Νήσος Χάλκη", το "Νήσος Κώς", το "Νήσος Κύθνος", το "Νήσος Πάρος", το "Νήσος Σαντορίνη" το "Νήσος Σέριφος" και πολλά άλλα. Και στο κάτω κάτω για ποιό λόγο το όνομα δεν πρέπει να παραπέμπει κάπου? Εδώ υπάρχει πλοίο (το "Επτάνησος") που φέρει ακριβώς το ίδιο όνομα (χωρίς διάκριτικό) με θρυλικό πλοίο της Ραφήνας. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι όπως τέθηκε το θέμα στη ψηφοφορία (γράψτε ότι όνομα σας κατέβει) δεν θα είναι γόνιμη. Όπως τέθηκε η διαδικασία δε λέγεται ψηφοφορία αλλά διαγωνισμός ιδεών. Στις ψηφοφορίες υπάρχουν κάποιες επιλογές από τις οποίες ο ψηφοφόρος επιλέγει τη μια αυτή που του αρέσει πιο πολύ. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το όνομα του πλοίου δε θα προκύψει από το http://www.goldenstarferries.gr/NewShipPromo.php, υπάρχουν ειδικοί επικοινωνιολόγοι για αυτή τη δουλειά και όλη η ιστορία γίνεται για να συλλεχτούν ιδέες και να γίνει ντόρος για το νέο πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν τα "βάζεις" με κάποιους και διαφωνείς εκθέτεις επιχειρήματα.


Noμίζω δεν διαφωνούμε κάπου. Αν κατάλαβες καλά είμαι κατά του ξενόγλωσσου με επιχειρήματα. Δλδ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ή (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ )ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ ή ΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ όπως λες,άσχημα θα έπεφτε; Αλλά άδικα σκοτωνόμαστε. Το βαπόρι με την προϋπόθεση 99% (στην ναυτιλία όλα μπορεί να συμβούν) ότι είναι γιά αυτή τη γραμμή θα βγει δυστυχώς SUPERFERRY ANDROS το πιθανότερο ή GOLDEN STAR ANDROS...

----------


## vacondios

> Noμίζω δεν διαφωνούμε κάπου. Αν κατάλαβες καλά είμαι κατά του ξενόγλωσσου με επιχειρήματα. Δλδ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ή (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ )ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ ή άσχημα θα έπεφτε;


Ναι διότι υπάρχει ήδη εν ενεργεία πλοίο που ονομάζεται "Παναγία Θαλασσινή"
 και στο παρελθόν έχει υπάρξει πλοίο και μάλιστα στην ίδια γραμμ με το όνομα "Θεοσκέπαστη"
το οποίο δεν είχε και τόσο ένδοξο τέλος. Αν κατάλαβες κι εγώ είμαι κατά των συνωνυμιών πλοίων, των ονομάτων που παραπέμπουν σε θρησκευτικές, οπαδικές, κομματικές ή σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις ή ονομάτων που παραπέμπουν σε δυσάρεστα γεγονότα πχ "Νήσος Φαλκονέρα", "Κάβο ντ' όρο" ή "Βραχονησίδες Πόρτες"

----------


## Aquaman

Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα καποιο λιτο νησιωτικο ελληνικό ονομα τυπου Ανδρος ή κατι σχετικο με αρχαια Ελλαδα, οπως Απολλων ή Ποσειδων.Στην δικη μου αισθητικη δεν καθονται καλά ξενοφερτα superhighexprespeed κλπ αλλά ουτε και τα Ορθοδοξα με τις παναγιες και τα συναφη που σορρυ, αλλα σε εμενα τουλαχιστον βγάζουν κατι Θείτσ-ικο.

----------


## Ilias 92

*Μικρά Αγγλία*, νοσταλγικό και μεγαλόπρεπο!
Βασίλη, υπάρχει και ο Τρίτωνας και μεγάλη μυθολογία γύρω από τις θάλασσες, τον  βυθό αλλά και τους άνεμους πχ Ζέφυρος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι διότι υπάρχει ήδη εν ενεργεία πλοίο που ονομάζεται "Παναγία Θαλασσινή"
> και στο παρελθόν έχει υπάρξει πλοίο και μάλιστα στην ίδια γραμμ με το όνομα "Θεοσκέπαστη"
> το οποίο δεν είχε και τόσο ένδοξο τέλος. Αν κατάλαβες κι εγώ είμαι κατά των συνωνυμιών πλοίων, των ονομάτων που παραπέμπουν σε θρησκευτικές, οπαδικές, κομματικές ή σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις ή ονομάτων που παραπέμπουν σε δυσάρεστα γεγονότα πχ "Νήσος Φαλκονέρα", "Κάβο ντ' όρο" ή "Βραχονησίδες Πόρτες"


 Eν ενεργεία δεν θεωρείται το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ,είναι κατασχεμένο,με την κατάσταση της ΝΕΛ δεν το βλέπω να γυρίζει κ έχει σημαία Μάλτας. Το τελευταίο δεν εμποδίζει να υπάρχει άλλο συνώνυμο ακτοπλοϊκό με ελληνική σημαία κ μάλιστα όταν το προηγούμενο ουσιαστικά έχει αποχωρήσει.
Το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ μιά χαρά βαπόρι ήταν γιά τον καιρό του,το πώς "έφυγε" δεμένο στον Αη Γιώργη΄στα καλά καθούμενα...ο νοών νοείτω.Με εξαίρεση τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα που έχουν απήχηση σε μεγάλη μερίδα του επιβατικού κοινού δεν νομίζω κανείς εφοπλιστής να έβγαζε κάτι από τις υπόλοιπες προτιμήσεις που αναφέρεις. Υπήρχε  κάποτε ένα μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο CAVO DORO αλλά στους ξένους που βασικά απεύθυνοταν το όνομα δεν έλεγε κ κάτι κακό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Μικρά Αγγλία*, νοσταλγικό και μεγαλόπρεπο!
> Βασίλη, υπάρχει και ο Τρίτωνας και μεγάλη μυθολογία γύρω από τις θάλασσες, τον βυθό αλλά και τους άνεμους πχ Ζέφυρος.


Mε το προσωνύμιο "Μικρά Αγγλία" με ό,τι αυτό σήμαινε,η εταιρεία ούτε που θα ασχοληθεί.
Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ κ των μυθικών ονομάτων (αστείρευτη πηγή) αλλά υποτίθεται ότι τ θα είναι κάτι γύρω από την ¶νδρο κ δεν βλέπω ένα "δυνατό" όνομα από την μυθολογία που να έχει σχέση με το νησί.
Τέτοια επιλογή θα ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη.

----------


## vacondios

> Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα καποιο λιτο νησιωτικο ελληνικό ονομα τυπου Ανδρος ή κατι σχετικο με αρχαια Ελλαδα, οπως Απολλων ή Ποσειδων.Στην δικη μου αισθητικη δεν καθονται καλά ξενοφερτα superhighexprespeed κλπ αλλά ουτε και τα Ορθοδοξα με τις παναγιες και τα συναφη που σορρυ, αλλα σε εμενα τουλαχιστον βγάζουν κατι Θείτσ-ικο.


Δεν θέλουμε συνωνυμίες πλοίων. Όταν το Superferry 2 ήλθε στη Ραφήνα, το πρώτο Superferry είχε ήδη μετονομαστεί σε "Blue Aegean". Kάθε ελληνικό πλοίο είναι και ένας θρύλος μοναδικός που μένει στην ιστορία αιώνια. Έως τώρα έχουμε δεί τουλάχιστον 3 Απόλλωνες, και δεν ξέρω πόσους Ποσειδώνες εκ των οποίων ο Ποσειδώνας Express σε μια όχι και τόσο καλή στάση μέσα στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. 
Μέχρι τώρα υπάρχει συμπευση να φέρει το όνομα του νησιού των καραβοκύρηδων με ή χωρίς κάποιο συνθετικό και ανεξαρτήτως του πλήρους ονόματος ο κόσμος να το ξέρει και να το αγαπήσει και να το επικαλείται ως "το ¶νδρος". Δεν έχει προϋπάρξει πλοίο τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια με αυτό το όνομα και νομίζω ότι είναι μια αδικία που ήλθε η ώρα να αποκατασταθεί.

----------


## vacondios

> Eν ενεργεία δεν θεωρείται το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ,είναι κατασχεμένο,με την κατάσταση της ΝΕΛ δεν το βλέπω να γυρίζει κ έχει σημαία Μάλτας. Το τελευταίο δεν εμποδίζει να υπάρχει άλλο συνώνυμο ακτοπλοϊκό με ελληνική σημαία κ μάλιστα όταν το προηγούμενο ουσιαστικά έχει αποχωρήσει.
> Το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ μιά χαρά βαπόρι ήταν γιά τον καιρό του,το πώς "έφυγε" δεμένο στον Αη Γιώργη΄στα καλά καθούμενα...ο νοών νοείτω.Με εξαίρεση τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα που έχουν απήχηση σε μεγάλη μερίδα του επιβατικού κοινού δεν νομίζω κανείς εφοπλιστής να έβγαζε κάτι από τις υπόλοιπες προτιμήσεις που αναφέρεις. Υπήρχε  κάποτε ένα μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο CAVO DORO αλλά στους ξένους που βασικά απεύθυνοταν το όνομα δεν έλεγε κ κάτι κακό.


 Όπως εγώ σέβομαι το δικαίωμά σου να μην σου αρέσουν τα ξενόγλωσσα ονόματα ή συνθετικά (παρ' όλο που τα ξενόλωσσα συνθετικά συνθετικά εμένα δε με χαλάνε), εσύ γιατί *δε σέβεσαι το δικό μου δικαίωμα να μην μου αρέσουν οι συνωνυμίες στα πλοία?*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως εγώ σέβομαι το δικαίωμά σου να μην σου αρέσουν τα ξενόγλωσσα ονόματα ή συνθετικά (παρ' όλο που τα ξενόλωσσα συνθετικά συνθετικά εμένα δε με χαλάνε), εσύ γιατί *δε σέβεσαι το δικό μου δικαίωμα να μην μου αρέσουν οι συνωνυμίες στα πλοία?*


Tα ονόματα κατά καιρούς επαναλαμβάνονται. Επίσης τα συνθετικά δεν με χαλάνε αυτό φαίνεται κ από τις ελληνικές ονομασίες που προτείνω.Στην πράξη ο κόσμος,λογικό είναι,τα απλουστεύει πχ λένε το Δήλος,το Κνωσός,αύριο μπορεί να πούνε το ¶νδρος.
Δεν τίθεται θέμα σεβασμού το δικαιώματος της γνώμης του ενός ή του άλλου.Πως σου πέρασε τέτοια ιδέα;
Όλοι μας την άποψή μας λέμε :Fat: ,
.

----------


## Aquaman

Όντως οι συνωνυμιες δεν ειναι ο,τι καλύτερο..αλλά απο την αλλη ποσο πιθανο είναι να αποφευχθούν εντελώς κιόλας?Οι επιλογες δεν ειναι άπειρες και συχνά εχουμε να επιλεξουμε μεταξυ μετρημένων κουκιών.

----------


## vacondios

> Όντως οι συνωνυμιες δεν ειναι ο,τι καλύτερο..αλλά απο την αλλη ποσο πιθανο είναι να αποφευχθούν εντελώς κιόλας?Οι επιλογες δεν ειναι άπειρες και συχνά εχουμε να επιλεξουμε μεταξυ μετρημένων κουκιών.


. Από πού προκύπτει αυτό? Οταν υπάρχει ευρύς νους επιλογές είναι άπειρες στην απειροστή.

----------


## aegina

Εμενα το ονομα δεν με απασχολει αλλα το ΣΦ 2 τι θα γινει το ΟΣΑΝΤΟ αν ειναι και αυτο για Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο τοτε εχουμε πολλα μαζεμενα με κατι κοκκινα και με ενα μπλε δηλαδη αλλου πολλα και αλλου τιποτα το ονομα ειναι το λιγοτερο να υπουρχουν καραβια να εξυπηρετουν τα νησια ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ -ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ .

----------


## vacondios

> Εμενα το ονομα δεν με απασχολει αλλα το ΣΦ 2 τι θα γινει το ΟΣΑΝΤΟ αν ειναι και αυτο για Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο τοτε εχουμε πολλα μαζεμενα με κατι κοκκινα και με ενα μπλε δηλαδη αλλου πολλα και αλλου τιποτα το ονομα ειναι το λιγοτερο να υπουρχουν καραβια να εξυπηρετουν τα νησια ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ -ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ .


Το Superferry II έχει κατασκευαστεί το 1974 και όσο δυσάρεστο κι αν ακούγεται τίποτα δε διαρκεί αιώνια στο μάταιο τούτο κόσμο.

----------


## roussosf

ποτε μην αποκλείεται μια νεα γραμμη απο Ραφηνα
και η Golden Star να ειναι πρωτοπόρος
ο Πειραιας σιγα σιγα παει στην κρουαζιερα.........................και καποιες συγκεκριμενες γραμμες ακτοπλοίας

----------


## gpap2006

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα τέλη του 2015 το superferry II πρεπει να περάσει special survey και για ένα πλοίο 41 ετών δεν ξέρω πόσο συμφέρει να ξοδευτούν χρήματα. Οπότε..

----------


## vacondios

> ποτε μην αποκλείεται μια νεα γραμμη απο Ραφηνα
> και η Golden Star να ειναι πρωτοπόρος
> ο Πειραιας σιγα σιγα παει στην κρουαζιερα.........................και καποιες συγκεκριμενες γραμμες ακτοπλοίας


Δυστυχώς παρ' όλο που η Ραφήνα απέχει από τη Σύρο 20 ναυτικά μίλια λιγότερο απ' ότι ο Πειραιάς (Το Σύρος-Ραφήνα το έκανε λιγότερο από ένα τριωράκι  μια φορά το Superferry II με 19,5 κόμβους επιστρέφοντας από επισκευή στο Νεώριο Ναυπηγείο) και το ίδιο ή περισσότερο ισχύει για όλες τις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες, Βόρειο Αιγαίο και Βόρεια Δωδεκάνησα και θα μπορούσανε να δημιουργηθούνε βραχύτερης απόστασης και οικονομικά συμφερότερες ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις πολλών νησιών του Αιγαίου με τη Ραφήνα, αλλά η διαδικασία σκοντάφτει σε συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα.

----------


## rafina-lines

> θα μπορούσανε να δημιουργηθούνε βραχύτερης απόστασης και οικονομικά συμφερότερες ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις πολλών νησιών του Αιγαίου με τη Ραφήνα, αλλά η διαδικασία σκοντάφτει σε συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα.


Πέστα, φίλε μου!!! Αυτά τα "συμφέροντα" έφαγαν το λιμάνι μας!!! Πάρα πολλά θα μπορούσαν να είχαν γίνει στη Ραφήνα τόσα χρόνια, αλλά η στενοκεφαλιά ορισμένων μας έφτασε εδώ που φτάσαμε, να μην έχουμε ούτε κυματοθραύστη! Ας ελπίσουμε με τον ερχομό του OSADO να έρθει και το πλήρωμα του χρόνου που κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε κι εμείς να έρχεται...

----------


## capten4

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα τέλη του 2015 το superferry II πρεπει να περάσει special survey και για ένα πλοίο 41 ετών δεν ξέρω πόσο συμφέρει να ξοδευτούν χρήματα. Οπότε..


...οποτε....των φρονιμων τα παιδια....

----------


## roussosf

> vacondios
> Δυστυχώς παρ' όλο που η Ραφήνα απέχει από τη Σύρο 20 ναυτικά μίλια λιγότερο απ' ότι ο Πειραιάς (Το Σύρος-Ραφήνα το έκανε λιγότερο από ένα τριωράκι μια φορά το Superferry II με 19,5 κόμβους επιστρέφοντας από επισκευή στο Νεώριο Ναυπηγείο)


Το ότι η Ραφήνα δεν έδεσε με την Σύρο φταίνε οι Συριανοί και μόνο 
στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα για τα δρομολογια το έχουμε ξανασχολιάσει
και ο Στριντζης με το ΔΗΛΟΣ έκανε κίνηση και αργότερα με το ΙΘΑΚΙ αλλά καμία φορά δεν την στήριξαν την γραμμή

----------


## aegina

Ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριεςαπο ολους ομως μεχρι το 2015 που απο οτι λετε το ΣΦ θα φυγει τι γινεται;Και παλι το καραβι τουτο δεν ειναι μεγαλο για τετοια γραμμη ;

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Και ποιος είπε πως το καινούριο θα είναι έτοιμο πριν το 2015;
Η παράδοσή του είναι την άνοιξη του 2014 αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θα χρειαστεί όμως απαραίτητα μετασκευή. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτή, θα έχει μπει το ΄15.
Επομένως όταν μιλάμε για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου, αναφερόμαστε αναγκαστικά στην σεζόν 2015 και πέρα.

----------


## vacondios

> Ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριεςαπο ολους ομως μεχρι το 2015 που απο οτι λετε το ΣΦ θα φυγει τι γινεται;Και παλι το καραβι τουτο δεν ειναι μεγαλο για τετοια γραμμη ;


Λένε ότι το βύθισμα του θα έχει πρόβλημα στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το 2015 θα έχουν γίνει οι απαραίτητες εργασίες και στο πλοίο και στα λιμάνια ώστε να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κανενα προβλημα δε θα εχει, σαν το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ ειναι στο βυθισμα, μη βλεπετε κατι 7.2 που λενε, αυτα ειναι η αποσταση ως το 1ο στεγανο.....

Μην ανακυκλωνουμε την ιδια κουβεντα συνεχεια, στις μισες σελιδες και βαλε απο οσες εχει το θεμα λεμε συνεχεια τα ιδια , ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο, αν θα ειναι τουμπαριστο, αν θα εχει προβλημα στο γαυριο, ποιο θα πρεπει να ειναι το ονομα....κατανταει αηδια αυτη η επανάληψη.......
*

----------


## capten4

> Λένε ότι το βύθισμα του θα έχει πρόβλημα στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το 2015 θα έχουν γίνει οι απαραίτητες εργασίες και στο πλοίο και στα λιμάνια ώστε να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.


ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ 5,2 .Ενδεικτικα , το μεγαλο SUPERFERRY ειχε εμφορτο 6 μ. Αυτα τα "λενε", ειναι εκ του πονηρου...οχι φυσικα απο εσενα vacondie.... .

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δεν το εύχομαι, αλλά έχει γούστο το 15 που θα δρομολογηθεί, να είναι η ώρα αποχώρησης του Φέρρυ και μαζί με χαρά να έχουμε και κλάματα, βέβαια όχι για παροπλισμό αλλά για άλλα λιμάνια.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να μην τα μπλέκετε depth ή κοίλο, βάθος και ύψος στα ελληνικα είναι σύμφωνα με τα βιβλία η "απόσταση αναμεσα στη βασικη γραμμη και μια πραάλληλή προς αυτήν, η οποία περνά από την πλευρά του ανώτερου υδατοστεγανού καταστρώματος στη μεση τομή", πρακτικά είναι το ύψος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα (όχι φραχτή) μέχρι την καρένα.

Βύθισμα ή draught στα εγγλέζικα (για αυτό και λέγονται ντραφτια τα νουμερα στην πλώρη και την πρύμη που δειχνουν το βυθισμα για να βλεπουμε τη διαγωγή) ειναι το υψος από μια ίσαλο μέχρι το βασικο επίπεδο αναφοράς. Δηλαδή το κοίλο ειναι το ;αθροισμα του βυθίσματος και του ύψους εξάλων.

Το βαπόρι έχει κοίλο 7,2 μετρα και βύθισμα 5,19 μέτρα (σύμφωνα με διαφορες πηγες μια και δεν εχω στοιχεία του νηογνώμονα). Όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω στο Γάυριο εχει βάθος πάνω από τρεις οργιές και 3 οργιές = 5,49 μέτρα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
gavrio.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

----------


## noulos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45idPQRTJgk&noredirect=1

----------


## vacondios

> Δεν το εύχομαι, αλλά έχει γούστο το 15 που θα δρομολογηθεί, να είναι η ώρα αποχώρησης του Φέρρυ και μαζί με χαρά να έχουμε και κλάματα, βέβαια όχι για παροπλισμό αλλά για άλλα λιμάνια.....


Είτε το εύχεσαι είτε όχι στο μάταιο τούτο κόσμο όλα έχουν ένα τέλος. Έτσι είναι η μοίρα έτσι είναι η ζωή και κανένας δεν μπορεί να το αποφύγει.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Δεν έχει γούστο, αλλά να είσαι βέβαιος... Αυτή την εποχή αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΣΦ κάνει να περάσει πενταετή επιθεώρηση. Θα έχει και 42 χρονάκια στην πρύμνη του οπότε.... Ραντεβού στην παραλία που έλεγε και κάποια ψυχή... Και δεδομένου της εκτεταμένης και προσεγμένης μετασκευής του ?????? (νυν Οσάντο Μάρου) και του χρονικού διαστήματος κατά το οποίο θα μπει στη δράση καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο Γιαπωνέζος θα είναι ο διάδοχος και όχι ο "καβαλιέρος" του Βέλγου.

----------


## Giannis G.

Εγω με τις πληροφοριες που εχω ξερω οτι το Osado ερχεται να διπλωσει το Superferry, χωρις οι πληροφοριες μου να ειναι από άγνωστους, αλλα απο άτομα της εταιρίας, τωρα το τι θα γινει θα το διξει ο χρονος..

----------


## capten4

Καλοκαιρι του 2015 θα ειναι μαζι. Το 2016, ισως γινει κατι αλλο.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχει γούστο, αλλά να είσαι βέβαιος... Αυτή την εποχή αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΣΦ κάνει να περάσει πενταετή επιθεώρηση. Θα έχει και 42 χρονάκια στην πρύμνη του οπότε.... Ραντεβού στην παραλία που έλεγε και κάποια ψυχή... Και δεδομένου της εκτεταμένης και προσεγμένης μετασκευής του ?????? (νυν Οσάντο Μάρου) και του χρονικού διαστήματος κατά το οποίο θα μπει στη δράση καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο Γιαπωνέζος θα είναι ο διάδοχος και όχι ο "καβαλιέρος" του Βέλγου.


Όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* ο νηογνώμονας λέει ότι το Superferry II πέρασε την πενταεή επιθεώρηση για την ανανέωση της κλάσης πριν ενα χρόνο περίπου στις 26 Ιανουαρίου του 2013.  Δηλαδή ανανέωσε την κλάση του μέχρι το Γενάρη του 2018. Από ό,τι φάι εται αν το Osado Maru ξεκινησει το 2015 θα μένουν τρία χρόνια μέχρι την επόμενη ανανέωση της κλάσης του Superferry II.

----------


## capten4

Τουλαχιστον το 2015, θα ειναι μαζι. Μετα, ισως εχουμε κατι αλλο στην θεση του Φερι, γιατι τα χρονια θα εχουν ανεβει πολυ....

----------


## vacondios

Δεν είναι λογικό μια τόσο οοβαρη εταιρία να έχει τη μια χρονιά ένα πλοίο την επόμενη χρονιά δύο πλοία και τη μεθεπόμενη πάλι ένα. ¶λλες οι ανάγκες σε πλήρωμα, προσωπικό ξηράς εξοπλισμό ξηράς για ένα πλοίο και άλλες για δυο πλοία Όταν σκοπεύεις να διπλώσεις το κάνεις με προοπτική βάθους χρόνου. Μακάρι να έλθουνε και άλλα Golden Star Ferries που να εξυπηρετήσουν και τη Σύρο την Πάρο τη Νάξο την Αμοργό την Ίο και τη Σαντορίνη και οπουδήποτε είναι πιο κοντά στη Ραφήνα από ότι στον Πειραιά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω στα προσεχη 1-2 χρόνια

----------


## vacondios

> Όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* ο νηογνώμονας λέει ότι το Superferry II πέρασε την πενταεή επιθεώρηση για την ανανέωση της κλάσης πριν ενα χρόνο περίπου στις 26 Ιανουαρίου του 2013.  Δηλαδή ανανέωσε την κλάση του μέχρι το Γενάρη του 2018. Από ό,τι φάι εται αν το Osado Maru ξεκινησει το 2015 θα μένουν τρία χρόνια μέχρι την επόμενη ανανέωση της κλάσης του Superferry II.


Eγώ νομίζω ότι το Superferry II θα αποχαιρετήσει τη Ραφήνα όπως του ταιριάζει δηλαδή αξιοπρεπώς και με ιδία ισχύ (όχι ρυμουλκούμενο όπως η άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία). Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα εξυπηρετήσει κι άλλη γραμμή με άλλο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του πριν πάει για scrap.

----------


## proussos

> Eγώ νομίζω ότι το Superferry II θα αποχαιρετήσει τη Ραφήνα όπως του ταιριάζει δηλαδή αξιοπρεπώς και με ιδία ισχύ (όχι ρυμουλκούμενο όπως η άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία). Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα εξυπηρετήσει κι άλλη γραμμή με άλλο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του πριν πάει για scrap.


*Λίγο νωρίς δεν είναι για να μοιρολογούμε και να "κλαίμε" το βαπόρι ?
Το ότι όλα έχουν ένα τέλος δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς...απλά...για ένα βαπόρι εφτάψυχο , με τέτοια μεταχείριση που έχει τα τελευταία χρόνια , το τέλος είναι πιο μακριά απ'όσο φαίνεται και θέλουν να βλέπουν κάποιοι !*

----------


## capten4

Σωστοτατα....και δεν θα ηταν υπερβολη να πουμε πως, τη φροντιδα που απολαμβανει τωρα το βαπορι, την ειχε μονο στις αρχες του βιου του στην γραμμη

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις που έκανε στο ναυτιλία ο πλοιοκτήτης της golden πρόκειτε να επεκταθούν και σε άλλα λιμάνια, Σύρο,Πάρο και Νάξο.
Σύντομα η συνέντευξη στο n@utilia.gr. ....

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Να υποθέσουμε λοιπόν πως το νέο πλοίο θα μπει στην παραδοσιακή γραμμή της Ανδροτηνομυκονιάς και το ΣΦ2 θα δοκιμάσει την τύχη του στην Συροπαροναξία... ;  :Confused:

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Να υποθέσουμε λοιπόν πως το νέο πλοίο θα μπει στην παραδοσιακή γραμμή της Ανδροτηνομυκονιάς και το ΣΦ2 θα δοκιμάσει την τύχη του στην Συροπαροναξία... ;


Και εγώ αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ! Πάντως το Superferry II μ' ένα χαμηλό ναύλο και καθημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για ΣυροΠαροΝαξία θα προκαλούσε πόλεμο αστέρων!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλη μία πρόταση που παίζει για όνομα είναι GOLDENSUPERFERRY.
Όσο για το που σκέφτονται να πάει το πλοίο να περιμένουμε να ακούσε τις δηλώσεις του που έκαναν σε εμάς....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η συζήτηση για πιθανά δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα μεταφέρθηκε σε *νέο θέμα 0*, έτσι ώστε να συνεχιστεί εκεί κι εδώ να συζητάμε ο,τι εχει σχεση με το νέο πλοίο της Golden Star Ferries και να είμαστε εντός θέματος.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Τι κανει αυτο το βαπορακι θα ερθει

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η δυνατότητα αποστολής υποψηφίου ονόματος για το νέο πλοίο αφαιρέθηκε απ' το site της εταιρείας. Άρα, μπαίνουμε στο δεύτερο στάδιο, όπου οι πλοιοκτήτες θα κρίνουν τα καλύτερα ονόματα και θα παρουσιαστούν σε μερικό διάστημα προς τελική ψήφιση;;;

----------


## aprovatianos

> Η δυνατότητα αποστολής υποψηφίου ονόματος για το νέο πλοίο αφαιρέθηκε απ' το site της εταιρείας. Άρα, μπαίνουμε στο δεύτερο στάδιο, όπου οι πλοιοκτήτες θα κρίνουν τα καλύτερα ονόματα και θα παρουσιαστούν σε μερικό διάστημα προς τελική ψήφιση;;;


Κανε λιγη υπομονη και θα μαθεις Νεκταριε.....!!

----------


## goofy79

> Η δυνατότητα αποστολής υποψηφίου ονόματος για το νέο πλοίο αφαιρέθηκε απ' το site της εταιρείας. Άρα, μπαίνουμε στο δεύτερο στάδιο, όπου οι πλοιοκτήτες θα κρίνουν τα καλύτερα ονόματα και θα παρουσιαστούν σε μερικό διάστημα προς τελική ψήφιση;;;


Το δεύτερο στάδιο μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει τους πλοιοκτήτες να επιλέγουν άλλο πλοίο!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εφ οσον ειμαστε σιγουροι λοιπον οτι προκειται για πλοιο της ιδιας εταιρείας , ας κανουμε εις άτοπο απαγωγή να δούμε ποιο είναι.....

Η εταιρεία έχει 4 πλοία: 

OSADO MARU που είναι το τωρινό υποψήφιο.

TOKIWA MARU - το νεότευκτο που παραδίδεται 8 Απριλίου. Λετε να δουμε καμια έκπληξη ;; 

OKESA MARU , 3-4 μετρα μεγαλύτερο του osado , 5-6 χρονια νεότερο και πολύ πολυτελέστερο. Όμως δεν πωλείται.

KOGANE MARU , 120 μετρα και κατασκευης 1995 - καθόλου άσχημο......

Αυτα ειναι ολα τα πλοια της εταιρείας...... Συνεπως ολα δειχνουν το kogane maru, ΑΝ ισχυει το σεναριο αγορας άλλου πλοίου από την ίδια εταιρεία. 

Ωστόσο η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αυτό που θα έρθει είναι το osado maru τελικώς , το <<εκτακτο>> σεναριο ειναι μειοψηφία ως προς τις πιθανοτητες ! 

Παντως - και ετσι για την ιστορια, κι άλλο πλοίο της SADO KISEN ήταν να πουληθεί σε έλληνα πλοιοκτήτη για να έρθει στη Ραφήνα και δεν ήρθε - το 2007...... ( το τότε Kosado maru που θα ερχότανε για την Alpha ferries....)  
*

----------


## capten4

Μια επισημανση....Τα πλοια αυτα ΔΕΝ ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρεια...απλα η sado τα διαχειριζεται...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δηλαδή Τάσο η sado kisen είναι ένα είδος κοινοπραξίας - κοινής διαχείρισης ;; Αυτο δεν το γνώριζα......

Πάντως θελουν να κατασκευάσουν και 2ο νεότευκτο, aλλά ταχύπλοο , εκεί απ ότι φαίνεται .* 

<<Incat Tasmania Pty Ltd has signed a contract  with Japanese ferry operator Sado Kisen for the construction of an 85  metre Wave Piercing Catamaran for operation on the 39 nautical mile  route from Naoetsu Port in the Niigata prefecture to Ogi, the  southernmost port of Sado Island. >>

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Παντως και το kogane maru δεν ειναι ασχημο σαφως μικροτερο αλλα εξισου ομορφο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο στα λιμανια και γενικοτερα πιο ταιριαστο απο πλευρας μεγεθους στα δεδομενα των Κυκλαδων.

Οπως και να 'χει μακαρι να ερθει συντομα καποιο.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Μακαρι γιατι αν υπαρξει αρνητικη εκβαση και μη ερχομος κανενος πλοιου μπορει να ειναι αρνητικο για το προφιλ της εταιρειας

----------


## aiwnios 3os

http://shipbuildingtribune.com/2013/...se-ferry-deal/

----------


## jim2

To KOGANE MARU είναι πάντως πανέμορφο και θυμίζει έντονα ένα μοντέρνο SUPERFERRY II!Μακάρι να είναι αυτό.. :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## noulos

> Η δυνατότητα αποστολής υποψηφίου ονόματος για το νέο πλοίο αφαιρέθηκε απ' το site της εταιρείας. Άρα, μπαίνουμε στο δεύτερο στάδιο, όπου οι πλοιοκτήτες θα κρίνουν τα καλύτερα ονόματα και θα παρουσιαστούν σε μερικό διάστημα προς τελική ψήφιση;;;





> Το δεύτερο στάδιο μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει τους πλοιοκτήτες να επιλέγουν άλλο πλοίο!!!


Για μένα είναι λογικό να αφαιρεθεί η ψηφοφορία για το όνομα. Οι μέρες για την παραλαβή πλησιάζουν και δεν μπορείς να αποφασίσεις όνομα την τελευταία στιγμή αφού πρέπει να ετοιμάσεις όλες τις διαδικασίες (ας πούμε χαρτούρα με απλά λόγια) και βασικά να δηλώσεις - κατοχυρώσεις το όνομα στην σημαία για να σου δώσει MMSI, Call Sign, προσωρινό Certificate of Registry κλπ.
Για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, η παραλαβή ενός πλοίου είναι μια αρκετά μεγάλη διαδικασία στην οποία εμπλέκονται σημαία, κλάση, P&I και πολλοί άλλοι!

----------


## goofy79

Έχεις δίκιο για τις διαδικασίες και η ψηφοφορία θα είχε αποσυρθεί ετσι κι αλλιώς. Άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που δείχνουν οτι πάμε για αλλαγή πλοίου. Το περίεργο είναι οτί έχει ήδη αγοραστεί το osadu...είδωμεν!


> Για μένα είναι λογικό να αφαιρεθεί η ψηφοφορία για το όνομα. Οι μέρες για την παραλαβή πλησιάζουν και δεν μπορείς να αποφασίσεις όνομα την τελευταία στιγμή αφού πρέπει να ετοιμάσεις όλες τις διαδικασίες (ας πούμε χαρτούρα με απλά λόγια) και βασικά να δηλώσεις - κατοχυρώσεις το όνομα στην σημαία για να σου δώσει MMSI, Call Sign, προσωρινό Certificate of Registry κλπ.
> Για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, η παραλαβή ενός πλοίου είναι μια αρκετά μεγάλη διαδικασία στην οποία εμπλέκονται σημαία, κλάση, P&I και πολλοί άλλοι!

----------


## capten4

Μπα ? Και ποιο θα ειναι ??

----------


## noulos

> Έχεις δίκιο για τις διαδικασίες και η ψηφοφορία θα είχε αποσυρθεί ετσι κι αλλιώς. Άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που δείχνουν οτι πάμε για αλλαγή πλοίου. Το περίεργο είναι οτί έχει ήδη αγοραστεί το osadu...είδωμεν!


Και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι λόγοι;

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Εχουν να κανουν με την εταιρεια με το πλοιο δεν μπορει ακομα να ειπωθει κατι, περιμενουμε ολοι ας μην ειμαστε ανυπομονοι

----------


## capten4

Το αλλο πλοιο ,ποιο θα ειναι ???? να μαθουμε και εμεις που δεν ξερουμε....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παντως , αυτη ειναι η τελευταια εβδομαδα δρομολογιων του OSADO MARU αφού μετά το Σαββατοκύριακο, και μαλλον την ερχόμενη δευτέρα θα αντικατασταθεί από το TOKIWA MARU......*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Osado Maru ή Kogane Maru ?? ιδού το ερώτημα.. Και τι σχέση έχει η Ινδονησία?? To 120 x 20 μου φαίνεται επικρατέστερο του 132 χ 20!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*OSADO MARU ..... Μαλλον μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η παραλαβή , την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται (8 Απριλίου) ξεκινά δρομολογια το TOKIWA MARU.....*

----------


## capten4

To OSADO, θα παραληφθει.......

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Έχει φύγει πλήρωμα για την παραλαβή του γνωρίζει κανείς? Καλώς έχων λοιπόν των πραγμάτων θα πρέπει να το δούμε στα Ελληνικά νερά μέχρι τέλη του ερχόμενου μήνα.

----------


## proussos

> Έχει φύγει πλήρωμα για την παραλαβή του γνωρίζει κανείς? Καλώς έχων λοιπόν των πραγμάτων θα πρέπει να το δούμε στα Ελληνικά νερά μέχρι τέλη του ερχόμενου μήνα.


*...μάλλον προς τα τέλη του χρόνου να το περιμένουμε αν ευσταθεί η πληροφορία περί μετασκευής στην Κίνα.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αληθεια, μπορει καποιος να μας πει δυο πραγματα για το ποσο μεγαλη οικονομικη διαφορα μπορει να εχει μια μετασκευη στην Κίνα, στο Μπαγκλαντες , στην Ινδια και δεν ξερω και γω που αλλού , από ότι στην Ελλάδα ; Μιλαω για το οικονομικο κομματι , τα υπολοιπα πλεονεκτηματα των εκει σε σχεση με εδω ειναι γνωστα ( πχ οτι δουλευουν σοβαρα και γρηγορα, οχι σαν το Περαμα που μπαίνεις μεσα και αντι να βλεπεις λαμαρινες να κοβονται και κοσμο να πηγαινοέρχεται βλεπεις το αγαλμα << μερα μαγιου μου μισεψες >> και τους εργατες να πινουν φραπε.......  )*

----------


## capten4

Την Μεγαλη Παρασκευη η παραλαβη του βαποριου....

----------


## giorgos_249

> Την Μεγαλη Παρασκευη η παραλαβη του βαποριου....


*Kαι μετα πωληση ;;;   Η μετασκευή ;;*

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

TA BINTEO GIA TO PLOIO 
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...81%A9%E4%B8%B8

----------


## noulos

> *Αληθεια, μπορει καποιος να μας πει δυο πραγματα για το ποσο μεγαλη οικονομικη διαφορα μπορει να εχει μια μετασκευη στην Κίνα, στο Μπαγκλαντες , στην Ινδια και δεν ξερω και γω που αλλού , από ότι στην Ελλάδα ; Μιλαω για το οικονομικο κομματι , τα υπολοιπα πλεονεκτηματα των εκει σε σχεση με εδω ειναι γνωστα ( πχ οτι δουλευουν σοβαρα και γρηγορα, οχι σαν το Περαμα που μπαίνεις μεσα και αντι να βλεπεις λαμαρινες να κοβονται και κοσμο να πηγαινοέρχεται βλεπεις το αγαλμα << μερα μαγιου μου μισεψες >> και τους εργατες να πινουν φραπε.......  )*


Πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά! Για special ενώς handy φορτηγού και με μικρή ποσότητα αλλαγής λαμαρίνας μπορεί εύκολα να πάει και στα 2πλά λεφτά!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αναχώρησε το πλοίο για τα ναυπηγεία στο Zhoushan και στο σύστημα παραμένει με το ίδιο όνομα αλλά με σημαία Palau.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναχώρησε το πλοίο για τα ναυπηγεία στο Zhoushan και στο σύστημα παραμένει με το ίδιο όνομα αλλά με σημαία Palau.


 H εμπειρία λέει ότι σύντομα το ΜARU θα διαγραφεί ,αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη,αφού ούτε τα ιαπωνικά με ξένη σημαία το έχουν στο όνομά τους.Palau είναι μιά σπάνια,ως απίθανη σημαία γιά ελληνόκτητο πλοίο.

----------


## capten4

> Αναχώρησε το πλοίο για τα ναυπηγεία στο Zhoushan και στο σύστημα παραμένει με το ίδιο όνομα αλλά με σημαία Palau.


Παντως,η μετασκευη δεν θα ξεκινησει αμεσα.....

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ε ναι..Μπορει να ξεκινήσει από άλλη εταιρεία της Ν.Α Ασίας...Πάντως και το Kogane όμορφο είναι!!

----------


## speedrunner

Στο AIS το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον με το όνομα MARIA!!!!!

----------


## High1

> Στο AIS το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον με το όνομα MARIA!!!!!


Στο marinetraffic φαίνεται ως Osado maru ακόμη!! Είσαι σίγουρος speedrunner για την αλλαγή?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Στο marinetraffic φαίνεται ως Osado maru ακόμη!! Είσαι σίγουρος speedrunner για την αλλαγή?


Στο ''ψαχτήρι'' ναι ειναι ακομη σαν OSADO MARU.Αν πας ομως στη ραδα του Zhoushan θα το δεις σαν ΜΑRIA με σημαια PALAU.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MARIA,κανένα οικογενειακό όνομα των Στεφάνου έστω κ προσωρινά;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> MARIA,κανένα οικογενειακό όνομα των Στεφάνου έστω κ προσωρινά;


Από όσο ξέρω όχι.Αλλά πήρε το αυτί μου ότι to Οsado το πούλησαν σε Ινδονήσιους  και σε λίγες μέρες θα παραλάβουν το Kogane Maru. Εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε ποιο θα έρθει τελικά!

----------


## capten4

Ψυχραιμια !!....ακομα δεν υπαρχει καμια εξελιξη, και αποκτηθεν ειναι το osado.Το οποιο και πηγε παρα πολυ καλα σε καποιο "μικροτεστ" ...κατα τα αλλα,το μελλον θα δειξει...

----------


## proussos

*Πάμε γι άλλο...*

----------


## capten4

Μαλλον "πηγαμε" ηδη....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικα εχουμε καποιο νεο ;; Που ανηκει αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο , το πουλησανε η οχι οι Στεφάνου ;;*

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ας συγκινηθούμε λίγο ενθυμούμενοι τα νιάτα μας, δυόμισι χρόνια μετά το  τελευταίο ποστ (και αφού μας απασχόλησε πρωτύτερα επί 10 μήνες για το  αν θα έρθει στη Ραφήνα), το πλοίο από τότε πλέον μετονομάστηκε σε SMS  SAGITA (πιο πολύ για σλόγκαν εταιρείας κινητής τηλεφωνίας της παλιάς  εποχής μου κάνει του τύπου "στέλνεις SMS-σαϊτα"  :Very Happy: )  ύψωσε σημαία Ινδονησίας και (χωρίς τελικά να υποστεί καμία μετασκευή σε  σχέση με το πάλαι ποτέ ομόσταυλό του που τελικά μας ήρθε) ταξιδεύει μεταξύ Merak -  Bakauheni (Ιάβα και Σουμάτρα αν προτιμάτε) έχοντας επιστρέψει ήρεμα στη λήθη (ας όψεται η κρίση αλλιώς σιγά που θα τη γλίτωνε  :Devilish: )

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και επειδή (σε αντίθεση με τα ανθρώπινα), τα καραβολατρικά φλερτ ΔΕΝ ξεπερνιούνται ποτέ  :Beguiled: , πάμε να δούμε και ένα On Board βίντεο από τον/τους Joverry, που μεταξύ άλλων μας παρουσιάζουν και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα πλοία από την περιοχή (μεταξύ των οποίων και το Elysia το οποίο πέρασε (ή μάλλον ρίζωσε) αλλά δεν ακούμπησε από τη χώρα μας) κάτι το οποίο δε συνηθίζεται σε αυτές τις χώρες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε σύγκριση με άλλα ινδονησιάνικα εγ/ογ δείχνει σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Ίσως είναι η αρχή,ίσως να οφείλεται στην εταιρεία.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,έχουν την περίεργη τάση να αφαιρούν σε πολλά το bow visor.Σου λέει,σε μπελάδες να βρισκόμαστε;

----------


## rafina-lines

Πάντως στα πλοία εκεί επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση στους επιβάτες ακόμη και κατάπλωρα, στο κοράκι, στο ρεμέτζο της πλώρης...  Τα πλάνα από το 10:26 κι ύστερα είναι από το πλωριό ρεμέτζο.  Οι άνθρωποι ευχαριστιόνται θαλασσινό ταξίδι.  Εδώ σε ποιο ποστάλι επιτρέπεται κάτι τέτοιο??  Όλο κλεισμένους στα σαλόνια μας θέλουν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως στα πλοία εκεί επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση στους επιβάτες ακόμη και κατάπλωρα, στο κοράκι, στο ρεμέτζο της πλώρης...  Τα πλάνα από το 10:26 κι ύστερα είναι από το πλωριό ρεμέτζο.  Οι άνθρωποι ευχαριστιόνται θαλασσινό ταξίδι.  Εδώ σε ποιο ποστάλι επιτρέπεται κάτι τέτοιο??  Όλο κλεισμένους στα σαλόνια μας θέλουν...


Είναι το ίδιο που συνέβαινε εδώ στην εποχή της αθωότητας,όσο πιό παλιά τόσο πιό χύμα.Καραβολατρικά είναι καλό αλλά σκέψου ότι είναι υπανάπτυκτη χώρα όπου κανένας κανονισμός δεν τηρείται κ έχει ρεκόρ δυστυχημάτων.

----------


## rafina-lines

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτό, Βίκτωρ, απλά με πιάνει το παράπονο, γιατί δε μπορούμε κι εμείς να φχαριστηθούμε κι εμείς κάτι τέτοιο.... Τέσπα...

----------


## andria salamis

> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτό, Βίκτωρ, απλά με πιάνει το παράπονο, γιατί δε μπορούμε κι εμείς να φχαριστηθούμε κι εμείς κάτι τέτοιο.... Τέσπα...


Πρόλαβα ταξιδι στην πλώρη,το 1978,με το αγαπημένο μου Ναιάς,και με αλλα 2-3 ακόμα.

----------

